# TTC Naturally ~ Part 11



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home Ladies

Happy Chatting 

 ^fariydust^ and lots of      

Emxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Oooer!  First to post on our      lucky bfp thread - au naturel! Xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Morning  


I am PMT ish,      that I have AF coming as I know I am not going to get a BFP, Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello ladies!

Awww, Faithope, I hope you feel a bit better soon. I am trying to stay positive this month, but am finding it very difficult especially as eggy seems elusive/late this month. Tempted to forsake my weight-loss and just guzzle a pint of ice-cream or a massive chocolate cake, but scared of undoing all my hard work the last two weeks!

Someone eat some junk food and tell me all about it so I can live vicariously!!!

Hope everyone's ok! 

x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Lucysocks* Stay strong hun  I am trying to be  but I am struggling with it this month, only because I have no idea what is going on  I should chill out cos this stressing is doing nothing for my body!

 to all you other lovely ladies xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Faithope how are things babes, any sign of ov, a/f or any pg symptoms? I hope you get some answers soon   .
I finally got my PEAK on my monitor today which means i should be ovulating tomorrow but typically o/h is working nightshift till wednesday so we will have to try to fit in some   

I had an appointment today to see my Gp but she kindly told me she has done all she can so feels that we shouldn't waste time and we should go back for more t/x right away but i told her when you are self funding its not as easy as just going back we need to find the money first, so she thinks in the meantime i should go back for another HSG so they can have another go at unblocking my tubes so she has refered me back to our local NHS hospital to have it done and to see if they can offer us any other "FREE" help.

Tracyx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Tracy - will the NHS do your HSG?  It's so hard to get the NHS to do anything fertility wise for us but every little thing they do save a bit of cash!  I am on my second peak today so we are cycle buddies   Got my peak two days later than last month so am very pleased about that as it was a bit early last month. 

How is everyone else doing?

x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tracy*  for your peak!! What a pain that your DH is on nightshift boo! I have bad backache today, I don't usualy get backache  apart from that-nothing 

*Vaudelin*  another one with a peak-I'm jealous  enjoy!!


----------



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Faithope - I'm trying! Still nada signs of ov though, sound familiar?! I'm putting 100% of my effort into staying positive   Hope you're doing better  

Hooray for Tracey and Vaudelin! Wish I was there with you both!!! And massive hope that this is your month. 

Starting to think I'm having an anovulatory cycle. It's turning me into quite the grumpypants. 

Hugs to anyone else. 

x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Vaudelin said:


> Tracy - will the NHS do your HSG? It's so hard to get the NHS to do anything fertility wise for us but every little thing they do save a bit of cash! I am on my second peak today so we are cycle buddies  Got my peak two days later than last month so am very pleased about that as it was a bit early last month.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> x


Hi Vaudelin my little cycle buddy 

Its so strange as we were cycle buddies last month too as i ovulated earlier last month too (day 12) and now this month i have ovulated a few days later and we are buddies again!! I normally ovulate on my 2nd peak which would be tomorrow but i had awful pains for 2-3hrs today so im sure i ovulated today and missed it 

I'm hoping the NHS will do another HSG for me as they done my first one years ago and said my tubes where too badly damaged & blocked for me to conceive naturally which is why i was referred for IVF but that was before my last natural BFP so my Gp wants to ask them to have a re-check to see whats happening, to check if either they have re-opened or if my son was just a lucky fluke  .

Tracyx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Morning, I did a HPT-  so I guess I'm just to await my AF now, just wish it would hury up!, I usualy come on today-the 17th   Hope you ladies are ok? xxx


----------



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Awwwwwww, *Faithope*, I'm sorry about the HPT.     
I've been reading your diary and you've got such strength and humour, I have a lot of respect for you (and all the other ladies who have been doing this for a while).

Still no sign of ov for me, who knows what's going on?!

Hello to *rungirl*, *Tracey*, *Vaudelin*, and anyone else joining us on this thread. 

xxx


----------



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello! My name is Lucy and I'm apparently a thread killer!

Where is everyone?!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Lucysocks*  hun

I'm here, I shouldn't be, I should have moved to TX thread by now but my AF seems to have gone for an 'around the world trip' and forgot to tell me!!!  Glad you find my diary humorous   don't know about the strength 

How are you?? xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello Lovely'ies!!!

Yes, it has gone quiet?!

Lucy - don't be silly its not you, hun!  How are you??

Faithope - where is af??  How late are you, hun.  Hopefully it will appear soon and you can start your treatment.  Why does the witch turn up when you don't want her and when you need her she's no where to be seen

I think all the B6 and iron pills are working, my usually super heavy period is now back to being lighter, and shorter, which is great, as its very draining having heavy periods?!

Hi to everyone else  Xxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Rungirl* No siign of AF at all  its typical isn't it  Glad your vits are doing a good job  Have a lovely day


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks hun, hoping for you it turns up soon... so you can start your treatment.


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls, 

The B6 is great isn't it, I only started mine at ovulation last month so didn't expect to see changes for a few weeks at least but I started seeing a change right away, my usual 8 day period dropped down to 6 days and was lighter, my ovulation Peak moved from day 11 to day 14 and I've had no pre-ovulation spotting that I get every month so now the big test will be if it has stopped my pre-af spotting, if it has I'll be overjoyed  

Rungirl babes I just read your history and didn't realise you had so many m/c I am so sorry  , can I ask if you've had your thyroid antibodies tested? I'm sure it has already been covered but I just wanted to check as it's one of the immune conditions that can cause implantation problems & recurrent m/c but is often overlooked.

Tracyx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm still here as well and am on the dreaded 2ww.  The B6 has helped me as well this month - ovulation was 2 days later and I am hoping for a slightly longer cycle as a result.  Can't be done with a 24 day cycle - hoping for at least 26 days this month. Great stuff!

x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey Tracy - yes we are the B6's!!!  Wahey.

I've had my level 1 immunes test thyroid, liver etc blood clotting etc and all cam back fine, except low vitamin d and aneamia, but have got on top of the low iron wihth vitamins, and its improved.  Not sure does anyone take vitamin D
We are soooo unsure as to what to do as the last four pregnancies have ended in mc - when i go for my 7 wk scan i always seem to date a week behind and then the hb stops.
Glad you monthly cycle is behaving. xxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Rungirl you are right as level 1 immunes would have covered thyroid bloods.  It's strange that you say you always date a week behind which would maybe suggest late implantation so maybe a lining / implantation problem? 

You mention low vitamin D so you may have found your problem as Vitamin D deficiency is known to cause implantation problems and m/c so it may be worth looking into it, it would be awful if one little vitamin could solve your problem.

Tracyx


----------



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi ladies! Glad I didn't kill off the board! 

*Faithope* - How are you? Any signs of af yet?

*Rungirl* - Sounds like the B6 is really working for you! Does anyone know if b vitamins can actually cause problems? I'm taking a b vitamin complex and not sure what's going on.

*Tracey* - You know your stuff! Perhaps I should hire you to investigate my odd cycles?!

*Vaudelin* - Oooooh, how many days of the 2ww left?! Fingers crossed there'll be a BFP on this thread soon!!!

Hello to anyone else joining us!

In response to your lovely questions about how I am? I'm a bit all over the place this week. I'm totally confused as to what's going on with me - I'm now CD19 and no signs of "o" yet. I've been feeling a bit "off" yesterday and today so wondering if I'm having an anovulatory cycle and/or coming down with something. On that note, one thing that has sent me over the moon this week (and a reason I'm praying I'm not coming down with something) is that one of my very closest friends had a baby girl yesterday!!!!!!! I can't wait to meet her, I was the first person to know about the pregnancy (even before my friend's husband!) and the first to see the scan pics, I spent over an hour two weeks ago feeling her move and kick. We didn't know what she was having, although she already has three boys, so it's so lovely to have a little girl to knit for!!! We're going to see baby Lucia tomorrow evening and I can't wait to have a cuddle! I thought it might be really hard when she was born after our loss, but truthfully I'm feeling about 0.1% sad, 99.9% overjoyed! So I haven't got time for the sad. Busy knitting a little pink and multicolour dress!

Hope everyone's ok today.

x


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Wondered why I hadn't seen any updates in my bookmarked 2WW thread - it's 'cos it's moved and I forgot to bookmark the thread, and haven't posted yet so new replies haven't shown up  

Note to self: stop checking the board on your phone each day and catch up at the end of the day instead, that way you won't forget to reply to posts!!!

So ladies, how are we all today ? xxx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

hi girlies!!!

hope you're all well!!

Faithope- hope AF comes for you or u have a little suprise waiting!!

Catkin- how are you hun??

Lucy- its really good about your friend and its good you can be really happy for her!! I'm the same as you really, it doesn't bother me other people getting pregnant, its that i wanna be next sorta thing!!

rungirl- glad everything was normal and hope you can sort of the vitamin D and anaemia

Tracy- hope you r well and glad the B6 is working!!

Vaudelin- hope you're ok!! glad the b6 worked for u too!!

AFM- 7 DPO and i had a tiny bit of light brown blood in my pants- but nothing since and i've been checking every 5 seconds!!! the only time i had brown spotting is when i miscarried and that started 10 dpo, so any ideas?? I'm having a few symptoms but i think its a side effect of the clomid tbh, sore boobs, af type pains for a couple of days, weeing more, feeling sick etc

well hopefully find out tuesday!!! praying its finally my sticky BFP


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

MrsNormie - could it be implantation??  How exciting.  Fingers crossed for your bfp     

Catkin - nice of you to join us, wondered where you'd got to??!!  Welcome back.

Faithope - any sign of af??  hope you ok, honey? Xxx

Lucysocks - ahhh, that's so lovely, nice to be so involved as well.  Enjoy your cuddle.  Xxx

Tracy - that's really weird that you mentioned that!  I've googled vitamin d and miscarriages/implantation etc, so i think i'll have to add that to my B6 - anyone know how much we are supposed to take  Also, i don't drink cow's milk, when my ds was born 7 years ago, he had a milk intolerence so he had a special milk, and i started drinking soya.  In cows milk they add vitamin d, but not in soya, so perhaps i should start drink cows milk again


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey rungirl

I think you're able to absorb vitamin D from sunshine. Good excuse for a holiday eh?!?!  Other sources include fish, eggs and cereals xxx


----------



## emmasmith9 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Pretty new here so hi to all and good luck! I'm driving myself INSANE hoping wishing etc!   I'm on d12PO now and trying to hold off testing till the weekend at least. Last month was my first period for over a year (! endo) so this is my 6 months of optimal fertility before endo starts growing back.... I'm OBSESSING and spend at least 45 mins of everyday googling every little imaginery twinge!   Fairly sure AF will turn up as no signs of pg yet, but will wait and see.

 x


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girlies!! 

emma- welcome to the thread, the girls here are lovely!!

hope everyone is ok!!!!

i spoke to the clinic, and nurse says its way too early to be AF, and its quite possible its implantation bleeding. I told her that i got increased CM since (quite a bit actually) and she said u do get that with pregnancy. She said i won't know either way until i test in a week- but i told her my LP is 12 days, so its tuesday for me  So she wished me lots of luck!!

I'm so happy- i know i know, don't get my hopes up but i said to my mum only 3 days ago i thought i was pregnant (i think u just know) and i was really hopeful the clomid would work, so fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hope you're all good on this wonderful sunny afternoon!!! xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello, this thread has gone really quiet.  I haven't posted for a while but have been reading and hope that you are all ok.  Not much to say from me, AF arrived on Wednesday so just looking forward to going to hospital on 13th June to get things started.

Mrsnormie - I hope that your feeling is right and that clomid has worked for you first time.  Did you ask for it or did they offer it?

Faithope - hope your retail therapy today does the trick and that either BFN turns into BFP or AF arrives so you can get going with tx.

Vaudelin - hope your 2ww is going ok.

Hi to everyone else, not very good at personals anymore but do read every now and again so hope you are all ok. xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

MrsNormie said:


> Hi girlies,
> i spoke to the clinic, and nurse says its way too early to be AF, and its quite possible its implantation bleeding. I told her that i got increased CM since (quite a bit actually) and she said u do get that with pregnancy. She said i won't know either way until i test in a week- but i told her my LP is 12 days, so its tuesday.


MrsNormie i am so excited for you and can't wait to find out, have you decided yet when to test?


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping* I didn't get anything interesting-I went to buy a dress for a wedding I am hopefully going to (unless TX is happening then) but as I am so tall , the maxi dress skim my ankles-not a good look  Glad your AF arrived, wish mine would!!

*MrsNormie*  for you hun xx hows things with DH at the mo? 

*emmasmith* Welcome  any news??

*Tracy* Hey hun, hows you? xxx

AFM I am on CD 36, still no AF, HPT bfn. Fed up.


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Faithope said:


> AFM I am on CD 36, still no AF, HPT bfn. Fed up.


Hi Babes i was wondering where you were when i hadnt' seen any posts its not like you, i was praying that a/f had finally shown up. Praying they will give you something to bring it on 

Tracyx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tracy* Yeah I'm still here-I am around but finding life hard at the mo  I am keeping up with my diary and its all in there, its good to let it out on there


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi everyone

well i'm 9 DPO and i tested yesterday and today (both not first morning urine) and both negative, but its too early really lol (i'm not going to use FMU until 12 DPO as i promised myself) I plan to test on 12 DPO and 14 DPO (If i make it to 14, as normally at 10 i start spotting)

I mean what do u guys think?? I've had tummy ache (sorta a mix between AF and ov pain but slightly different) on and off since 2 DPO, 7 DPO i have that bleed, 8 DPO i had loads of CM- to the point my pants are wet (sorry for tmi), Today I'm exhausted and i'm weeing every 2-3 hours (normally i wee 3 times a day) and my boobs- well they been agony since 2 DPO, the worst pain is today, no matter what i do, i'm in agony and my nipples are mostly sticking out, so much u can see them through a padded bra and t shirt!!

Do you think it may be the clomid doing all this Or could i actually be pregnant

I'm glad that i haven't bled anymore and i am feeling different, but i just don't wanna get my hopes up too high to get a BFN, i just hope it was implantation and that i don't have to go back to consultant to see why i bled so early!!

Hoping- i was offered the clomid, and told after 6 months if it didn't work i would have an IUI

Tracy- I'm mega happy too!!! and excited!! but i got a feeling it will be BFN on tuesday, as thats my usual luck!!!

Faithope- i'm really sorry to hear about your week (i'm a diary stalker!!), i hope things get better for u!! And me n DH are fab atm, and he's gone all protective daddy mode since i told him what clinic said, lol. I said goodbye to him earlier, as hes gone away for a few days, and when we hugged, he rubbed my belly (where womb is), which for him is a massive thing to do, as when i was pregnant before he wouldn't even do that!!!

Hope you're all ok!!


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Girls..............

I got my   today- FMU and afternoon urine, only held it in for 1 and half hours!!!!!!

I'm not gonna take it as a proper full blown having a baby BFP until i have tested on Tuesday and my AF stays away 


Thank you so much for all the support you have given to me!! I know you will all be next- I have been TTC for 2 years and 3 days now- and hopefully this sticky little BFP will be the best wedding anniversary present ever  


Love to you all!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations MrsNormie - that's fantastic news!  Sooooo pleased for you! xxxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

O *MrsNormie*  I'm so pleased for you, what was DH's reaction? 

AFM I had brown CM this morning, nothing since but I am very (TMI) dry so I hope this is a good sign that AF is just around the corner....

Hi to allxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

MrsNormie - Congratulations"!!!!!!  that brown spotting must have been implantation - wahey!  I'm soooo happy for you.

Faithope - hope you af turns up for you, and that your not too fed-up with the wait.


----------



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi ladies!

Hooray for MrsNormie!!!!!!  

I shall write more personals later as I am suuuuuuuper sleepy but just had to pop in and send a little wave of love towards everyone. I've had a weird and rough week, most of it's in my diary on here, but in short:

Still unsure about ovulation symptoms, went to see friend's new baby girl who stopped breathing in my arms (she's ok now), I've never been so scared or shaken my whole life (I love that little girl so much already), slow week in my shop, a bit stressed out, possible bbt rise yesterday & today, sudden onset of bruisey-feeling boobs, extreme exhaustion, nausea and frequent urination today but not sure what to assume from this. Made two boxes today in a sudden bout of sorting stuff out in the house, one for stuff from our pregnancy, one of stuff we hope we can use for a future baby (clothes I knitted, books and stuff I bought). It was very emotional. 

As I said, exhausted. 

Big hugs to all. 

x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

MrsNormie that is amazing news babes, from all your symptoms i had an idea you where going to get your long awaited  . 

I'm praying the next 9 months go smoothly for you   

Remember not to forget about us, we need updates  

Tracyx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

mrsnormie - Congratulations!  you deserve it and you have made me even more determined to ask for clomid when I go to see cons.

Faithope - any sign yet?  I hope so.

Lucysocks - sorry you are feeling emotional, very scary about the baby but hope all is good now.


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi guys

thank you so much for all your congratulations!!! 

I am exhausted all the time!! peeing every hour and i got af pains on and off- i read thats normal though! I was so convinced earlier i was gonna bled- but nothing!! Tomorrow is OTD but i called the clinic today and i got my first scan 7th June at 6 weeks 2 days   I have never ever got that far before!!! and for once they believed me- my gp's normally disregard my BFPS, but my clinic was so happy for me!!

I never thought it would be me, and i still can't believe that i am typing this out to you all!!!

I know you will all be joining me soon xxxxxx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Faithope- I told him over the phone and i woke him up....so not over joyed lol but when i showed him the tests this morning he had a big grin on his face- think secretly he's glad potentially our journey is over and no more SA's lol 

Its official- the digi told me i was pregnant 1-2!!!!

Thank you so much guys for all your support!! I couldn't of done this journey without you all xxxxxx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Well I'm out this cycle.  Blood tests confirm that not only am I not pregnant but I didn't even ovulate after all - stupid body, stupid messed up cycles.  The last 42 days have been a complete waste of time.  Scrap that, this whole year has been a waste of time!  I'm gonna have some intensive acupuncture this cycle and if that doesn't work then I'm putting myself back on clomid (still have a few packs left from last prescription).

Hope the rest of you ladies still in the 2WW will get your BFP - let's hope MrsNormie has set the precedent!

 to all xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Catkin - i'm so sorry its not been your month - sending you big hugs and don't be too hard on yourself    

Faithope - you still out there hunny??  Any sign yet??  Thinking of you.

MrsNormie - has it all sunk it yet??

Tracy - i've started on high strength vitamin d  - thank you again for spotting it for me.  Finger crossed it does the trick.

He to everyone i've missed -xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*rungirl* I'm still here hun-still waiting for AF, I am brown spotting, have been for 4 days now  how are you? xx

*catkin *  xxx

*MrsNormie*  so happy for you hun xxxx

*Hoping* No sign yet, still waiting, hows you? xxxx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi guys

faithope- i'm so sorry that ur AF hasn't arrived yet....i hope it comes soon!!! xxxxx

catkin- so sorry about your results  

run girl- how are you hunni??

AFM- I have officially missed my period now  Although for 3 days I've had AF type pains- but not as painful. I was thinking maybe my body is still going through a period but theres no  bleeding?? It all hasn't sunk in yet- i was so excited yesterday but today I'm scared that in 13 days my beany won't have a H/B and it will all be over and I've been quite emotional- i suppose its my hormones. I have lost my appetite, barely eatting as i feel sick. I am weeing every half hour now!! DH was laughin at me this morning at 3 30, he was getting ready for work, and all of a sudden i woke up suddenly, darted to the loo to have a wee!! I said to him I can tell this baba is yours, he said why and i said cos its a pain in the ass already!!!  I was only joking, i have so much love for him/her already and i cant wait to see them  A couple of my pants are too tight already!!!! and i am so bloated, suppose i bloated because AF was due, i dunno

I hope you girls are all ok- you are never out of my thoughts xxxxxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - hope the brown spotting turns into full AF, have you contacted clinic yet?  I am ok, was very upset last week after AF arrived as felt pg so am going to try and relax this month before going to cons on 13th June.  I am going to ask for clomid and progesterone support and be put on IVF waiting list so we shall wait and see how far I get.

Mrsnormie - enjoy the next 9 months.

Catkin - I am sorry you are out this month, it doesn't get any easier does it?  Hope the acupuncture relaxes you and the clomid works.  I am going to ask for clomid so any advice you can give on this would be much appreciated.

Rungirl - hope the vit D does the trick for you.

A big hello to everyone else.

AFM - AF is just finishing so going to try and relax this month before going to see cons on 13th June.  My plan of action is to ask for clomid and progesterone support and be put on IVF waiting list but any advice people can offer would be much appreciated. xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

'Me' post coming up so forgive the lack of personals but.........................................

AF IS HERE!!!!!!            

I have rang the clinic and they are sorting my schedule out ready to go 

I will be back to do personals


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Phew!!!!  i'm so happy for you hunny.

Af must have got stage-fright before starting the crazy train!

Wishing you LOTS and LOTS of postive vibes for this cycle XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*rungirl*  I am still going to keep looking here if thats ok, I really hope your BFP is just around the corner hun-you so deserve it


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - that is great news, I would be disappointed if you didn't hang around here.  I hope you get the schedule soon and can get going. x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Faithope I am so pleased for you babes, I can't wait to hear your good news  

AFM the witch is playing with me this month as I have been feeling very nauseous so tested on cd10 & cd11 both BFN. A/f isn't due till cd14 but yesterday (cd11) I went to the loo and low and behold she was here or so I thought as I was wiping bright red blood (sorry TMI  ) but then an hour later it was gone  .  It was too early for a/f but far too heavy & red to be implantation so I don't know what she's playing at.

I started B50 last cycle to try and move ov on a bit as I felt day 11/12 was too early but if it's going to mess with my luteal phase then I'll stop it as it is always always always 13 days (af is always 14 days after ov) so I don't want to mess that up, and as I'm not pg then I think it must be the B50 making me nauseous so i would need to stop taking it anyway  

Tracyx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Tracy - sorry to hear it was a bfn - it gutting isn't it!!!   Do you mean B50?  I've never heard of that one that one? I hope the witch stays away for you.  Sometimes after taking my vits i also feel a bit nauseous??  Best to take with food, i think.

Hoping - how are you hunny?

I'm now on the 2ww... after our bms a few days ago, when i went to the toilet to wipe i had blood??  I've had this before ages ago.  Has anyone else had this??  Strange, maybe its cervix??

Big hugs to everyone else Xxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Just thought I would pop by and say 

*Tracy*  its implantation for you-you never know hun  I would test in 24hrs  xxx

*rungirl *  for you this month-I haven't bleed after  ever but did have brown blood during ov and noticed after BMS but that was the only time, was it vigorous? Sorry but that may have caused some friction  Best of luck to you hun xxx

AFM I am so close to starting TX now, I'm so excited to finaly feel like we are getting somewhere, I am trying to be as positive as possible and don't want to think 'it won't work' as I will go  I will keep popping in to let you know and to see how you are getting on


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - excellent news that you are starting soon, have you got your schedule yet?  As for keeping positive I think that is definitely the way to go as so many people say, positive thinking results in positive outcomes.  I look forward to hearing your news.

Tracey - sorry your body is messing you around and that it settles down for you.

Rungirl - I am ok thanks, been having BMS for last few days and will continue for a while longer but tbh have already written this month off as I think I have accepted we are going to need help in getting pg so just concentrating on getting answers on 13th June.  Hope your BMS has been successful, no idea about the bleeding other than to say the obvious - implantation?  I just hope the 2ww goes ok for you.

A big hello to everyone else, hope you are all enjoying the long weekend. x


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone mind if I join you for a bit? We're trying naturally while we wait to start at the ARGC in a couple of months, should start our monitoring cycle in July but would be lovely if we didn't need it  Pretty unlikely really but we can try  Using the cbfm, sasmar and good old fashioned bms  Had a peak today bang on time (day 12) so guess we'll be busy for the next couple of nights 

Xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Shemonkey welcome to the thread, hopefully you won't be here long (if you know what i mean)   

Well the witch turned up for me this morning right on schedule 14 days after ovulation so im out for another month   .

The good news is that even though my ovulation days seems to vary every month i always ovulate on my 2nd PEAK day on my fertility monitor then the   arrives 14 days later so it means i can start timing our BMS a little better.

I was so pleased yesterday as i was beginning to feel o/h wasn't as intrested in TTC no3 as me as he is a typical man and doesn't really talk about it much but then i just happened to mention to him that i had thrown out some of Kierans old newborn baby things and right away he said "Why did i throw them out, we will need them again soon?", so i had to explain it was just things we couldn't re-use but i was so pleased he got mad about it as it confirmed to me he does think about it.  

He did say though that he didn't want to put pressure on me but we both agreed a few months back that my weight is a big issue for us as i didn't get my BFP with Kieran until my BMI was back down to a normal 25 even after TTC for over 10yrs so our plan was for me to loss the weight so we can TTC naturally for a while before going back for our next FET but at the moment i am still just over 2 stone away from getting my BMI to 25 but we are running out of time as we only have another 7/8 months left to use our embryos as they where frozen in early 2007 and have a maximum 5yr storage, so in early 2012 if they are unused the clinic have said they will have to allow them to perish.  I have 6 embies left and the clinic want to thaw them all for 1 final FET although i am going to try and persuade them to just thaw 3 to give me 2 shiots at FET but to fit in 2 i would need to have my next one no later than November which gives me 6 months to loss as much weight as possible so i really need to get my skates on.  

How is everyone else going today?

Tracyx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

rungirl said:


> Hi Tracy - Do you mean B50? I've never heard of that one that one?
> 
> Big hugs to everyone else Xxxx


Rungirl sorry I just spotted your message, yes I'm taking B50 complex which is a tablet that contains all the B vitamins. If you have a hormone imbalance Vitamin B6 is said to help regulate your periods if you take a high dose 50-200mg but if you take a high dose of B6 on it's own it can cause a B vitamin deficiency so you have to take equal doses of all the B vitamins so B50 complex contains 50mg of all the B vitamins. It is really aimed at women with a short luteal phase but I took it as i ovulate very early every month (day 11 or 12) and it did work as it moved my ovulation to day 14/15, but i have decided to stop taking it this cycle as I am being referred to our hospital for some basic tests as its been 5+ yrs since i had them done so i want all the vitamins out of my system before i go so they don't affect the results.

How are things going with your vitamin D, did you get some?

Tracyx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi girls

I'm half way through my 2ww and until today I had been thinking really positively that this month it will be my turn but then today I just started feeling really down  . I don't really know why I think coz I don't "feel" pg today, other days I had twinges and just felt like I had been lucky. I know there is no sure fire way of know and I will not test until my AF is late.

To make it worse my DP is off with his DD leaving me alone and my brother and pg sister-in-law are popping over later...why can't it be me  . My DP doesn't seem to understand why I get so upset and when I do he shuts down which doesn't help me.

Anyway enough of me moaning.

Hope someone has a BFP soon


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello......

Anyone out there... seems to have gone quiet??!!

Shemonkey - Welcome!  How are you?  I see you are off to the ARGC, my ff friend just got her first bfp after three negative cycle - so fingers crossed for you.

Tracy - sorry af turned up.  Thank you for the B50 information.

Kiteflyer - sorry to hear you've lost your pma and are feeling down - sending you lots of positive vibes     

afm - i' m 9dpo and i've just noticed brown spotting in my knickers, and nothing when i wipe, probably just af arriving early.  Must keep up the pma XXXxxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Rungirl 

Thanks for the positive thoughts! I'm much better now although I will suddenly just get really weepy for no reason. Maybe coz I have had AF like pains today but I'm still trying to keep up my PMA as even my DP thinks I'm pregnant as he says my boobs are bigger, I can't see it though! I'm on dpo 10 and really want to test but I'm trying to hold out!

How are you doing?


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Kiteflyer - i tested this afternoon and bfn?!!!!  Hey ho.  Maybe too early??  I'm keeeping everything crossed for you tho.      Xxxx


----------



## babybuns (Jan 5, 2011)

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing!  I'm on dpo11 and have had unbelievably sore fat boobs since about dpo6, I had spotting at dpo7 along with a heavy feeling in my tummy and feeling exhausted.

I've been feeling so so hopeful, even after a bfn... way too early to test!

I've got kinda crampy feeling tummy tonight, I feel nauseous and have a splitting headache!  I'm really hoping it's not AF.  I know it's still too early to test, but Thursday still seems such a long way away!!!

Got everything crossed for the rest of you too and adding to the positive thoughts.

xx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi babybuns,

That all sounds very positive to me I hope you get a BFP on Thursday.    

I've only been having odd twinges and a dull pain in my abdomen from about dpo 5 which I don't normally get, and a sore throat that last about 3 hours then goes and comes back a few days later, very odd. I could just be over analyzing though as i want to be pg so much  . I'm not brave enough to test until I am late but I am slowly going crazy waiting! lol

Good luck to both of you


----------



## babybuns (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey kiteflyer,
Oh I've been getting that too!!  I feel exactly the same.... am I just reading in to this so much because we want it so bad!

I've got everything crossed for you!!!  When are you due?

Maybe this is the month for both of us!!  

xxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

babybuns,

My cycle is normally 28 to 30 days so I'm going to try and hold off testing until Saturday although I know I could test earlier. I just hate seeing a BFN normally hours before my AF arrives!  

I hope you are lucky this month


----------



## babybuns (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey kiteflyer, Sounds like a lot of similarities!  We're going away on Saturday, so I'm going to try and hold out to test until then too!  I usually get really bad PMT 3-4 ways before AF so I never usually test as I just know!  That's why I'm holding out hope this month as everything feels different!

I won't be able to get online next week, but will be thinking of you!  Hope you get your BFP.  Keep me posted!  Good luck!

Good to have someone to wait with and know it's not just me reading these signs! 
xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome Babybuns!!!  All sounding very positive for you i'm keeping everything crossed for you  hunny.  I'm also due to test on Thurday!!!!  Tested today and negative, but hoping just too early, i also had spotting at 9dpo. 
xxx


----------



## babybuns (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey rungirl, 
I've now got everything crossed for you too!!  It's funny.... all of a sudden Thursday seems really easy to get to with others to wait with and get excited for!

Makes it a bit easier when you are thinking about other people and not going mad by yourself!

Good luck!! xxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Oh with both of testing Thursday and it being day 28 of my cycle I might give in and go and buy a 99p test from Home Bargains just to see!  

Good luck


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi,

Just thought I would pop on and say hi although it has gone very quiet and I don't recognise anyone apart from Rungirl.  Will be nice to get to know you although hoping you won't have to be on here long.

I wish the three of you the best of luck for testing this week.

AFM - am going to see cons next Monday with my notes asking for clomid and to being put on IVF waiting list so will see what happens and also expecting AF next week.  DH is away now but we have had a lot of BMS so nothing can be done now. My dog is having an op on Friday so concentrating on looking after her.


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Hoping - i'm off the hospital next monday too, to the recurrent miscarriage clinic be interesting to see what they have to say - i'm still taking all my vits, B6 and vit d high dose, and all the others to get pg!!
I'm kind of spotting but only if i wipe (hard)(tmi) so really NOT holding out this month, as i usually get pre-af spotting!!  but i've never had brown spotting on my knickers day 24!  Only time will tell.....nice to be three of us testing, odds must be 1 bfp?!!!!  Hope so.

Good luck with your appointment and go for it with the clomid - it worked for mrsnormie and AmyN?  i think she tried clomid?
Hey ho, Hi to everyone else!!
Xxxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Rungirl - thank you and good luck with your appt too.  I   that you get some answers and good suggestions to move forward and keep your LO for nine months as you so deserve.  AmyN, Birba and Mrsnormie all took clomid and got BFP's so definitely want to give it a go whilst waiting for IVF or ICSI - just have to persuade cons now!  Will be thinking of you later this week when you test.  Take care. x

Hope everyone else is ok now that it has finally stopped raining. xx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi guys

I haven't forgot you all, just haven;t really had any updates, I got my scan tomorrow so i will let you know how it goes!! They didn't think the clomid would work for me, and 1 month and BAM so there you have it!

I felt a bit more relaxed when i took the clomid as well, because i knew i would ovulate, it was just a question of when. I hope all you girls are ok and good luck to everyone testing- i got a good feeling for you all xxxxx


----------



## babybuns (Jan 5, 2011)

Only a couple more days to go now!  How are you both feeling?

I've still not got the slightest sign of my usual PMT, instead I'm feeling an amazing sense of calm and happiness!  Although the sunshine helps that of course!!  I never usually test as I just know... but this month just feels so different.

I'm getting loads of CM and am feeling constipated today.  Don't know if either means anything!  Trying not to read too much in to it until Thursday!  I was going to wait until Saturday to test, but I've got Thursdays date stuck in my head now so I'm going for it on my due day!

Sending you all good vibes and smiles.

xx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girls

just thought i'd let you know i had my scan today, and they saw a corpus luteum cyst measuring 4cm and a yolk sac. They think its too early and i am being rescanned next tuesday!!

I hope my pip is ok  

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi babybuns,

I'm feeling ok but not holding out much hope as all the twinges I was getting have stopped and now I just feel a dull ache in my back and abdomen just like before my AF. The only thing different is that I have had no spotting which I normally have. My CM has increased but then it did last month too. Think I will hold out until Saturday   Good luck with your test   

MrsNormie,

Good luck with your scan next week hope everything is ok


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Spoke too soon spotting is here so I guess AF is a few days away


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Kiteflyer - hang in there hunny!  I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Xxx   

MrsNormie - Hope all goes well for next week's scan, thinking of you.   

Babybuns - All sounding very positive!

My af turned up today, arrghhhh!  Hey ho.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Big   ladies xxx Still think about you all lots-I am 6 days away from TX   xxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Rungirl i'm sorry your af turned up I think I won't be far behind. 

Sounds good for babybuns and i have my fingers crossed for her


----------



## babybuns (Jan 5, 2011)

Rungirl, so sorry AF turned up!  I will carry on sending the positive vibes for next month.  

Kitegirl, still crossing fingers for good news for you too.

Sending big hugs out to everyone. xx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Babybuns just want to wish you luck with your testing tomorrow   

AFM the spotting has stopped but my CM is slightly pink (sorry TMI) AF can't be far away   oh well there is always next month


----------



## babybuns (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you for all the wishes ladies.  My dreams came true this morning and I got my BFP!!!!! !!!!!  

It's still sinking in!  17 months and 2 ops have all been worth it!  Now just everything crossed all goes well!!

Sending you all love and wishes for your own good news in the coming months.  Stay positive and I'll keep sending the smiley vibes!! xxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG!!!!! great news babybuns!! mega congrats XXXXXXxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybuns (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you so much rungirl!  I can't stop grinning!

I so hope you get your very own BFP really soon xxxx  I will keep visiting the forum and will look out to hear your news over the coming months


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Yippee! Congratulations babybuns hope all goes well for you!!!


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

congratulations babybuns!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Congratulations Babybuns. 

Can I join in? I'm on day 27 of what is usually a 30-ish day cycle and ovulated around day 18/19. It's our first cycle TTC again. I'm being a complete idiot and imagining all sorts of symptoms when the rationale part of me knows there are entirely ficitious!


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Babybuns Congratulations on your BFP!!  

Rungirl I can't wait to hear what the clinic have to say, is you apt this Monday or next?

Faithope just 5 days and counting I'll praying you get your long awaited BFP soon  

MrsNormie don't worry babes you are just too early the very same happened to me and it was 2 wks later before I got my long awaited heartbeat.  I had the luteal cyst too which I was told was totally normal, I can't wait to hear your good news  

AFM I stopped my B6 this month because I'm going in next Friday to have my progesterone level checked but I think it has messed up my cycle as I got a PEAK on my monitor today which means I will ovulate tomorrow (Cd11  ) so this will be a short cycle.

Tracyx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Tracy, its this coming monday the 13th, and yes, i started my high strength Vit d as you advised, thank you., and continuing with the B6, i'm not sure what has helped but my monthly flow...is sooooo much lighter, and this must have helped my anemia!!  But i am still getting pre-af spotting?!!

Weird for you to get your peak, soo early?  Will you have your progesterone test this month??

We must be getting a bfp a month!!  That's mrsnormie, birba, AmyN, and now babybuns.  Wow!!!  Have i missed anyone


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Katie 4 of course you can join in. I think our minds go into over drive during the 2ww!  Good luck on otd    

afm spotted again this morning quite a bit but now nothing still think af is on the way


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kiteflyer – spotting can be so confusing.  Hope you know either way very soon xxx

Rungirl – Sorry the witch turned up.  My AF has been much lighter since taking B6 too.  I still get a tiny bit of pre-AF spotting, but it has improved so only get a day of a very few spots now.  Good luck with the clinic xxx

Faithope – wishing you the very best of luck with the treatment.  Hope you get the long awaited BFP xxx

Tracy – I’m going to get me Progesterone checked next week but haven’t stopped taking the B6 – should I have?  Oops!]]

Katie – Welcome! I think we’re all symptom spotters to some degree. I chart my BBT online and during the 2ww I’m addicted to comparing my chart to other peoples!

MrsNormie – fingers crossed it’s just too early.  Praying all is well for your next scan xxx

Babybuns – huge congratulations, fabulous news!  Enjoy every minute of the next 8 ½ months xxx
Hoping – hi hun, how are you? Hope nothing too serious with your dog.  Good luck with your consultant.  Was it you that had heard about men taking clomid too and was going to ask your consultant?

AFM, I was fed up with my erractic cycles this year so took clomid 50mg this cycle – have a few packs lying around from last time I was taking it.  Was only having a break because GP advised taking it for long periods of times can slightly increase risk of ovarian cancer. I figured 4 months off was long off so put myself back on it.  My GP wasn’t scanning/monitoring my bloods when I was taking it before so reckon I’m safe to just start taking it again.  I was previously taking 100mg but thought I’d try it on 50mg again as I’m now tracking BBT, CM etc and have a better idea of what’s happening when – not entirely convinced I was timing BMS right before!  So, this cycle got a PEAK on CD14/15 (Sunday/Monday) on my CBFM and temp shot up on Tuesday and has remained high.  Today I got my red cross hairs on fertilityfriend.com so am pretty sure I’ve ovulated.  Will be having my progesterone checked next week to will be interested to see what the levels are.  I’m now 3DPO and due to test on 20th June if AF hasn’t arrived.    I’ve got a secret fantasy of getting my BFP on Sunday 19th June and telling DH he’s going to be a daddy on Fathers Day – will probably only be a fantasy but a girl can dream!

 to all xxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi all!

Well AF arrived today   it was a relief to know the 2ww was over though!   

I'll be back in about 2 weeks time to go through it all over again!!!  

Hope someone get another BFP soon


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Kiteflyer - sorry you are out for this month but here's hoping next month will be the one. x 

Catkin - I am ok thanks, AF is just starting but going to see cons on Monday and yes it was me that heard about men taking clomid so it is on my list of things to ask.  Will let you know what happens.  My dog is ok, meant to have a lump removed but when we got there they said they couldn't do it without causing damage to her so now have to decide whether to leave it or try and do a biopsy. x

Rungirl -  hope your appt goes wel. xx

Tracy - hope the test goes well this week and you have a good level of prog. x

Katie4 - welcome and hope that you get your BFP. x

Babybuns - huge congratulations and hope htat your pg goes well.

A big hello to everybody else


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

catkin79 said:


> Tracy - I'm going to get me Progesterone checked next week but haven't stopped taking the B6 - should I have? Oops!]]


Hi Catkin,

I have terrible spotting all the way through my cycle which I'm sure must be caused by a hormone imbalance so really want my levels checked but I'm just worried as B6 can help balance our hormones that it might give me false results if I keep taking them during the tests. I might be totally wrong and they might have no affect at all but I just want to be sure if that makes sense .

I bleed/spot with a/f, ovulation and pre af so I don't have many days off. This month so far has been like this:

Cd1-8 A/F BLEEDING

Cd9-13 OVULATION SPOTTING

Today is Cd13 and I'm still spotting, and what will happen now is:

Cd21-22 ALWAYS HAVE A DAY OF SPOTTING AROUND 10/11 DPO

Cd23-24 PRE AF SPOTTING (ALWAYS 2/3 DAYS BEFORE AF)

Cd25 - AF DUE AGAIN

So as you can see I'll only have about 10 days this cycle where I don't bleed or spot 

Tracyx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tracy - OMG, that's a lot of spotting! Will you be tested for anaemia too with all that blood you're losing throughout the cycle?  WOuld be interested to compare progesterone levels if you're interested?  I'll go for my blood test on Monday or Tuesday, but then it takes about a week to come back with the results cos my GP surgery is really inefficient! xxx

Hoping - oh dear, hope your pooch will be OK and isn't in too much pain.  Pets are so much a big part of the family so it's horrible when their ill.  Good luck with the consultant, hope it goes well xxx

Kiteflyer - sorry the witch showed up.  Fingers crossed for next cycel for you xxx

Hi to everyone else too, hope the 2ww is treating you kindly.

AFM, today I'm 6DPO and so conscious of my boobs it's unreal, particulary the nipples!  My temp has been high since ovulation but dropped today, if it spikes tomorrow I might get excited!  Does anyone check their cervix position?  Mine has been medium/low since ovulation but is really high today?!


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

H Ladies,

Do you mind if i join you?  This is our first month of using OPK's, i have PCOS so was told they may not work but got a nice   on wed so i guess that makes me 3 or 4 DPO ... so officially in the 2ww for the first time properly.  

Before this i have not had a natural cycle so its the first one we have had that we can track properly  Did the deed several times around Wed and Thurs so hoping and     ing that we have done enough ... 

Kat xx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

catkin79 sounds positive so far good luck  

puss-in-boots of course hope your lucky this cycle  

afm only about 13 days and I'll be back on the 2ww  

good luck everybody!


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Rungirl babes how was your appointment yesterday, can't wait to hear?

Tracyx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

catkin79 said:


> Tracy - Would be interested to compare progesterone levels if you're interested? I'll go for my blood test on Monday or Tuesday, but then it takes about a week to come back with the results cos my GP surgery is really inefficient! xxx


Hi Catkin i would love that, I'm going for my bloods on Friday so I expect them to be back on Tue/Wed at the latest then I will come on and post them.

Tracyx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Tracy - thanks for remembering!  it was good?  They are going to do one more test for blood clotting, but he thinks it will be negative anyway?!  They also did my FSH??  but really that's it!!!!  there is nothing else they can do......
He said don't throw crazy money ie. ivf at trying to get pg, as we did manage it naturally.
So, a bit disappointing really.  But, i'm going to keep up the PMA and ttc naturally for three months then maybe do another uiu in September.
So, day 7 today...i'm also going to get a ovulation kit and more vitamins.

Hi to everyone else. Good luck for the progesterone tests, ladies Xxxxx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi guys

just wanted to update you and let you know i had a repeat scan today- They saw the fetal pole and a strong heart beat!!

Thank you guys so much for all the support youve given me- it will all be your turn soon!! xxxxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mrsnormie- congratulations on your hb!  Excellent news. xx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Yipppeee!!  Hb Mr Normie!  Thats great news!!

I am now day 21 .... have about another 7-10 days of waiting, trying not to symptom spot, as I'll only be disappointed ... I do hate this two week stage  

Kat xx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rungirl - sorry the consultant wasn't more helpful.  If you've conceived naturally before, fingers crossed you can do it again.   for you.  I'm taking loads of vitamins & supplements at the moment - feel like an old lady with the amount of pills I'm popping! xxx


Mrs Normie - glad everything went well with the scan and you heard a heartbeat.  So pleased for you. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xxx


Puss-in-boots - welcome to the thread.  Hope you caught the egg! I'm about half way through the 2ww and symptom spotting like crazy as usual!  I guess two weeks will seem like small fry once we all do get pregnant and have 8 1/2 months of waiting for our little to arrive!

Tracy - going for my blood test tomorrow, so should have results back this time next week so lets compare then!

 to Hoping, Katie, and anyone else reading this thread, hope you're all well x

AFM, today is CD23, 8DPO.  Boobs are still a bit sore but not as bad as they were before.  Temp rose but didn't spike yesterday, and has dropped again today, this time below the coverline.  Not getting my hopes up for this cycle.  Has anyone else got loads of creamy CM?! xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

catkin79 said:


> Has anyone else got loads of creamy CM?! xxx


OMG Catkins I am soooooooooo jealous of you, creamy/lotion like cm is one of the main symptoms of early pregnancy. Most people who get lotion like CM go on to get a BFP!!!. Ask MrsNormie I bet she had it

When is test day?

Tracyx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

I got loads of CM after about 7 DPO xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

MrsNormie - i soooooo happy for you, and dh.  Great news on you scan. Xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Mrs Normie that is excellent next I am so happy for you babes  .  How are you?, have you got awful morning sickness yet!! lol.

How is D/H now?, did he go with you to the scan?

Tracyx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks girls!!

I am ok- sore boobs, horrible nausea (only been sick 3 times), horrible trap wind and constipation, cravings and bloat!!

I keep getting cramps on and off but i reckon its because the baba is growing now- i mean in 1 week they;ve gone from not being seen to 8.5mm!!!!



xxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello, hope you are all ok.

Just a quick update from me:
Went to see cons on Monday and they are referring me to Guys in London for IVF and have also given me three cycles of clomid which I will start from next AF.  I did ask about men taking clomid but didn't really get an answer but when I read the booklet that the clomid comes with it says not to be taken by men so not sure why nurse even mentioned it.

I will still probably lurk here for a while yet as have got one more cycle of ttc naturally before clomid then may well have a few months before starting IVF as have only just been referred and I gather Guys is very popular.

Anyway, hope you are all well.

x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi Girls

Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on my present situation has i am starting to get more than a little worried...

I have been depressed and was taking antidepressants, which i finished taking 2 weeks ago. I know the tablets i was taking can have side effects however as i say i have been off them 2 weeks.

My belly area is swollen and has been for just over 4 weeks./ I look 4 mths pregnant and a few people i have not seen for a while have asked if i have news!!! Meaning they think i am pregnant. My sister who sees me weekly says she thinks it is getting bigger and also says i look 4/5 mths pregnant due to the shape of my belly.

My last 3 periods have been a little unusual..Firstly it was 5 days early second one was 5 days late (am never late but not unusual for me to have bleed 1 to 2 days early but then returns to normal 28 days the following mth) the last one was 4 days early but very light. Started with brown/dark red for a day then light bleed on my 2nd day (this is usually my most heaviest day and i do loose clots on this day) then brown/dark red spotting 3rd day, pink watery discharge on the afternoon of 4th day then back to very light brown spotting day 5! I did a hpt which was negative (day 5) so the thought i could be preggers is not in my mind.

Went to the docs last week (week after period finished) and he said my belly felt soft when he examined me (while laying down) but i did a urine sample for him before he examined me and he said i had a urine infection and gave me some antibiotics and said he was going to send my urine sample off to the lab for further investigation! I have appointment for follow up nxt Tuesday.

The thing is my belly is still swollen and i can see it move when i am stood up (could be muscle spasm) i do not have pain but recently (last week or two days) i have felt slightly uncomphy on and off and get little niggley pains low dwn (around the ovaries). I have not got bowel problems and no problems weeing (other than i pee alot but have done for a while now).

I tend to ovulate between day 10 and 12 so dont think it is this.

I know something is not right and if my brain was not telling me i can not be pregnant then even i would think i was!

I was having dizzy spells, and waves of nausea, but put that dwn to the depression and meds i was taking. I am also tired but again i put his dwn to the depression, however i am coming out of the depression and feeling so much better but still feel tired (could be the urine infection) . However bottom line is my belly is swollen not bloated swollen and also the last few days i keep going warm and needing to get some air and i am waking during the night. I have finished taking the antibiotics

Please can anyone shed light on this or have been through or know someone who has been through simpler symptoms
Thank you for any replys i may get
Loll
Ps. I doubt i am going through the change has i still ovulate every mth (all though not tested this since feb 2011)
Congratulation on all BFP's and  to all BFN's
PS.. i have phoned the docs and receptionist said my urine test results was back from lab and all is normal and no further action needs taking! OMG i wish he would off just sent me for a scan... i will insist on it when i next see him if belly is still swollen ..My swollen belly is not in my head!!!!!


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

get youre piuatary gland checked out, as this can send out false information to your body that you are pregnant, hope this helps

donn1


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Catkins how are you babes?, have you got any symptoms yet.  I am quite a few days behind you at only 7dpo and I have had a lot of cramping etc but I think it's more likely due to my Endo than anything else but I had my progesterone levels done today so well see what they say when they come back.

MrsNormie i know all about cramps I had them on and off all the way through my pregnancy with Kieran.  Sometimes it was like a dull af type pain and other days I had sharp pains like ov pains over my ovary's but I was told it was likely to be round ligament pains with all the pulling & stretching but I was just worried as I didn't have them the first time around, but they never ever amounted to anything and Kieran was born a healthy 10lb 7oz so try not to worry as they told me cramping is a normal part of pregnancy  .

Loll I'm sorry I don't have any information for you babes but I'm sorry to hear your having such a hard time  .  Have you ever been scanned for cysts?, they can certainly cause bloating and mess with your cycles.

Hoping I am so glad to hear about your upcoming clomid / IVF cycles hopefully you will have your BFP soon, and I've heard great things about Guys x

Tracyx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Afternoon all ...

Tracy ... I'm just a tiny bit ahead of you 9DPO ... feeling tired but otherwise not much different, really hoping we might have got lucky this time round ... but not so sure as i feel no different to normal, hopefully we'll both be lucky  


Hoping - Good luck for your appointments and IVF ... fingers crossed for you !!

Hope everyone else is keeping well

Kat xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Donn1 & Tracy
Thank you for your replys. Never been checked for cysts but will diff tell my doc i want a scan as this is not normal. A cyst is what am thinking it may be!!
Maybe i should also get him to test my piuatary gland also has i never thought about that!
Getting rather jacked off to say the least
Thank you so much for advise
Loll x x
Be nice to see a few more BFP's on here so wishing everyone luck x


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hoping – hope the Clomid works for you hun, and that you end up not needing the IVF.  Fingers crossed for you

Tracy – I’m good thanks hun.  Symptom spotting like mad, as usual, in the 2ww.  Near the end now, only a few days left to go so should know either way soon enough.  I had my blood test on Wednesday at 9DPO so should get the results next week.  Will post results so we can compare!  I had my progesterone checked last month, when I didn’t ovulate, and it was only 2.  I think it needs to be at least 30 to indicate ovulation.

Hello to Puss-in-boots, Mrs Normie, Loll, Donn1, and any other ladies reading this thread.


As for me, today I’m 11DPO.  Official test day is Monday but my luteal phase is usually a little shorter than 14 days, so AF could come any day.  Still have creamy CM, but not as much as before – was having LOADS of creamy CM around 7/8 DPO.  Am still checking cervix position but it varies throughout the day – is usually high in mornings but gets lower throughout the day, although still not as low as I think it was this time in my last cycle.  My ( . )( .)s are still sore – feel full and heavy and really sore nipples.  I’m not sure if this is normal for me or not though, as haven’t been ovulating regularly enough to track symptoms.  Didn’t have sore ( .)( .)s last month, but then I didn’t ovulate last month – suspect the soreness is down to the progesterone.  Last month progesterone levels were only 2, indicating annovulation.  Will find out this month’s levels next week.  Have been peeing a lot, but have also been really thirsty and so drinking a lot of water – have to keep reminding myself that fluid in will increase fluid out!

Have done HPGs today and yesterday cos I’m a POAS-aholic, both BFN so far so not getting my hopes up.  Just happy to have ovulated really, and that CBFM and BBT pinpoint ovulation at the same time.  If AF does arrive then will have another go with the Clomid next cycle.

 to all.  Hope someone gets their BFP really soon xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi Girlies,  hope everyone had a good weekend...

I am feeling a wee bit glum today ... CD26 and feeling crampy (the only 2 regular cycles i have had were 28 and 32 days) ... I have the dreaded feeling the   is on the way ....   

hope you are all having more luck in the 2WW than me  

Kat 
xx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi folks

I'm out this cycle. The witch showed her face this morning. The only good thing about it is that my boobs finally feel back to normal!!

Good luck to those still in 2ww. See you all in a few weeks! X


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Catkin - really sorry to hear af arrived - sending you big hugs.

I bought the first responce ovulation kit last week, and i've had two pink lines today and yesterday, so started the bms, fingers crossed this month.  I think the clear blue ovulation kit is better, i really like the smiley faces!!!

Hi to everyone  Xxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Rungirl hope you have got plenty of bms in   I'm not far behind you just started with the opks today but think it will be a couple of days before I get a positive on them. We have started the bms anyway  . Good luck this cycle


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Kiteflyer - i started testing on day 11 and no surge, the next two days, showed two pink lines and today the test line is darker that the control...does this mean i'm about to ov, or i'm ov'ing??  Cracking on with the bms.  Once you reach your peak, the next 36 hours are fertile time?
Sorry, i should know all this, been trying long enough!!!  Maybe we've been doing it on the wrong days??!  Its fun trying anyway.
Best of luck kiteflyer. XXxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi kiteflyer, from your peak the egg will be released anything from 12-36 hours so it's best that your dp swimmers are already up there waiting. Hope that helps xxx

Hi to everyone else and good luck xx

Afm Im going for my bloods this morning. I'm hoping I'm 7dpo today or there abouts. 5 days ago my pg was 30.4 so I'm praying it has got higher. Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

I do apologies it's to run girl not kite flyer. Sorry ladies on my phone so a bit difficult doh!! xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Puss in boots any news yet, hoping its good news?

Rungirl i think the general rule is when the test line is the same as or darker than the control line then you will ovulate within 12-36 hrs, i think studies have shown that most people ovulate the day after they get their +OPK so make sure you get in lots of BMS today and tomorrow. I bought a pack of the clearblue digital opk's last month with the smiley faces and so far i have had 2 false positive from the pack, i got a smiley face but when i took the stick out of the holder the test line was so faint i could barely see it   (won't be getting them again).

Kiteflyer im glad to hear you are getting in lots of practice, im sure o/h won't mind   

Sweetcheeks fingers crossed that your bloods come back even higher this time, i had mine done on Friday so im going to chance my luck and phone them today to see if the results are back   

Im 11dpo today but have had my usual pre-af spotting since yesterday so i know the witch is on her way but i have my clinic appointment on the 1st July so at least i have something to focus on.

Tracyx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Tracy good luck with your results. They should be ready now. I always phone the next day for mine   That's great that your appointment is not to far away. Just under 2 weeks . sorry to hear the witch is on her way  I have slight af pains at the moment and ive had increased appetite and watery/creamy cm. Just been to the toilet, knicker checking again! I'm sure my collagues wonder what I'm doing   xxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well I phoned today and the receptionist who answered the phone asked another who must have been on the computer to get my results, so in the background I could hear her reading them out to her but then the one on the phone with me said "Oh god I'm sorry I can't give you them yet cause they have just came in and your doctor hasn't looked at them yet".  

I was only having a few bloods done my thyroid panel & my progesterone so now I'm getting worried as i definately heard her say one was 11 & one was 17.

I know they won't make sense to you all but last month my thyroid bloods were: TSH 0.23 / T4 16.5 / ATA's 119, so the only one near 11 or 17 would be my T4 which was 16.5 last month so is obviously the 17 but that leaves the 11, so does that mean my progesterone was only 11 at 7dpo?  At least I'll know for sure in the morning so I've not got long to wait   .

Then to make it worse while I was on the phone she cheekily asked me why o/h missed his semen analysis and I said we didn't it's this Friday and she said no it's not it was today!! I just told her the message we got on our answering machine definately said the 24th (but i had deleted it so couldnt really argue) so i just said im sorry if it was our fault and we had misheard the message then all we can do is apologise but then she said cheekily "Well I don't know when they will fit you in again now" the cheeky B**tch!!, as if after years of ttc we would miss it on purpose!!   .

Tracyx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Well i just phoned in my Gp for my results and it will teach me to let my imagination run away from me, the 17 i overheard was the date my bloods where taken (17th June) and the 11 was my own date of birth (11 as in November)  , anyway my 7dpo progesterone level was 43 which is good and bad news, good as it indicates normal ovulation but bad as it means progesterone isn't the cause of my spotting unless my levels are ok at 7dpo and just drop off at 10dpo   . 

Sweetcheeks did you get your 2nd level back yet?

Tracyx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Sweetcheeks I know like me you where wondering about progesterone levels, I found this today so thought you might be interested, did you get your 7dpo levels back yet?

"Progesterone is the hormone that causes the uterine lining (endometrium) to ripen and mature for embryo implantation. You may hear this referred to as a poor luteal phase. A very low progesterone, say less than 10 indicates that you probably did not ovulate in that cycle; between 10 and 17 you ovulated but would not implant and therefore not get a pregnancy, even if you produce an embryo; 17 - 23 you will implant if it is a good embryo, but the lining will probably be too immature to provide the right environment to sustain implantation and embryo/foetal growth such that you may miscarriage either very early on, or have a difficult and unstable early pregnancy with perhaps bleeding then go on to have a miscarriage. If the level is over 25 you are out of the danger range in that particular cycle, but values can vary from month to month so you are safer to be over 30, with values over 40 being common".

Tracyx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Tracy. That's is a great bit of info you found. Thanks for passing it on I feel better about my results now. I rang twice this afternoon and they hadn't received my results. I hope they haven't lost them!  Will ring again tomorrow. Sounds like you had a game getting your results. They can be snotty. My gp reception are the same. Not very helpful at all. Congratulations with your pg levels. Hope I get a result like that. I had bad aching period pains yesterday and they were even worse when I went to bed. I really thought I was gonna wake up to the witch this morning but I never and the pains had stopped aswell. Had no pain all day. My temp dropped slightly this morning, by 0.2 to be exact but I'm praying it will rise again tomorrow. Not sure what dpo I'm on. I can be anything between 9-11dpo. How are you feeling? xxxx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi Girls
Tracy a scorpio girl like me hehe. 
My gp wont do my hormone levels anymore and would have to go private if i wanted them testing again. So i no longer have a clue what mine are anymore and its been a yr since last done. I never totaly got it all anyway lol am abit of a numpty !!! and lots of girls seem to have alot more taken than i did (i just had fsh,lh at 3days and progesterone on day 21). Anyway i hope all turns out well for you all.
Went back to docs and he is now going to send me for a scan.  My belly is still swollen and he could not deny that. He did say he was a bit surprised he could feel my abdominal Aorta and i was quiet tender when he examined me around that area so he thought it best we get it checked out!!  Just got to wait between 2 to 3 weeks for scan and then prob another week for the results. Other than the swollen belly i am feeling quiet well and will be returning back to work nxt week. My aunty called into see me yesterday and she said i looked about 4 mths preggers lol, not sure she totaly believed me when i said i couldnt be has i have had negative hpt and also (even though not a proper period) i diffo bleed. Due on again next week and am currently cd21 so wondering if this month will be a normal 28day 5 day bleed! 
A friend of mine from school who just so happens to be 45 on the 11th nov this yr resently had a mc. She was not trying for a baby and has 4 children  aged 22, 15, 13 and 5. She missed her last 2 months period  did 3 hpt during this time all negative and thought she was going to start the change. We had a coffee morning and she told me about her missed periods and i told her about my belly (she could see it actully and asked if i was preggers) I told her to go get checked at the docs because with her 1st child she did not get a positive hpt until she got to 6mths and that was only because she fainted and went to docs regarding that. As it happens she stopped testing around 4 months and thought she had a menstrul problem and was putting off going to see doc. Anyway she did another test while we was together and BFN. That weekend she started flooding very heavy and went to docs Monday told she was mc went for a scan week after and there was a small fragment of sac still there! She was totaly blown away she had no symptoms whats so ever other that missing her periods.
Anyway just thought i would share her storie with you as you just never can say and who knows whats around the corner
Good luck to all you lovely ladys

Loll x


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've been quiet, been away on business and am officially exhausted!  Been travelling since about 2 o'clock and have just got in, hubby made me a nice cup of horlicks (clearly getting old!!  This no caffiene no alcohol lark is becoming annoying!!! I could murder a large pinot right about now ) 

Sweetcheeks, I hope you get your results soon 

Tracy... Good Luck for your appointment, glad you have stuff to focus on

AFM ... Day 29 ... nothing no AF .... quite a bit of cramping, still not sure if this is good or bad!! only time will tell ...3 days to go until officially my longest cycle.... Did have a weird uncontrolable desire for Vinegar this week.... couldn't satisfy it no matter what i did (even after munching my way through half a large jar of beetroot !!!)    

I have a feeling this could be the longest couple of days of my life  

Big hugs and baby dust to all 
Kat xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi everyone got my 2nd pg results back and they were 21. So with last weeks results being 30.4 they said I've definitely ovulated but they think I ovulated sooner than I thought so they think I'm about 12 or 13 dpo today. That means my 30.4 result was taken on 5 or 6 dpo and my 21 pg result was on 10 or 11 dpo. The nurse asked if my period had started and I said no so she said wait a few more days before testing. But I am right in thinking if my pg results have decreased that I can't be pregnant? I just thought that your pg levels would remain high if you were pregnant xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Oh my god ladies .... Day 31 no signs of AF ..... Spent most of yesterday feeling really tired and light headed .... 

Last months cycle was 32 days, really don't want to get my hopes up ..... Want to test but terrified it'll be negative. Tested this time last month and got a BFN and AF arrived to boot. Argh!!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

Kat xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Sending you lots of positive vibes puss in boots!!  i know it what you mean, about being too scared to test?!  Weird isn't it. Xxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Good luck kat xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Thank you both... I am trying to wait til next weekend to test because by then i would be CD39 and about 23 DPO .... so then its either pregnant or the cycle has gone back up the spout


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi ladies......I could be anything upto 14dpo and this morning I woke up to some brown cm so I was expecting af today but this stopped about 1ish and had nothing since so I've just checked internally and I had a small blob of jelly like egg White and it was abit pinkish. Sorry if that's tmi. Is this a sign or is af on her way? xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi just a quick one from me. Witch has turned up so I'm glad I didn't test xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear the witch got you sweetcheeks .    

Kat
Xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

So sorry, sweetcheeks sending you big hugs XXxxx  

How's you puss-in-boots, anything~?~??  

Hi Tracy, how are you

I'm now 4dpo and getting lots of cramping, we managed lots of bms, usually we're too tired! But we were 100% committeed this month, so fingers crossed.


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi girls I am on dpo 4 today and also got loads of bms in every day apart from the one fertility friend says I ovulated! Still i don't think I could do anymore. 

Sorry your af turned up sweetcheeks. 

Good luck this cycle run girl


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey Kiteflyer!

Snap!  We are both 4dpo, and 2ww buddie.  Hee hee, had to laugh at your comment about not being able to do it, my dh lunged towards me last night and i said "no way" i knackered.   So, which date was the day you missed?  its always hard to find out the fertile days as my af is sometimes 27, 28 or 29?  But we did manage day 12, 13, 14 and 15.
Good luck, hunXXxxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi all, 

Just a quick update from me, day 33 still nothing .... Officially the longest month yet for me! Around 16 DPO .... Desperate to test but terrified too!! 

Kat
Xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a quicky from me to say the witch got me yesterday a day late so she really had me going  .  

I think regaining all my weight during my last pregnancy has brought back my Endometriosis with a vengeance as my a/f is worse & more painful than ever now so I really need to give myself a kick up the bum to get the weight off or i know I'm never going to get another BFP.

Puss in boots I am really praying it's a BFP for you this month  

Big hugs to everyone else, hopefully we will have better luck next month  

Tracyx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi rungirl well i reckon I ovulated on cd 13 as my temperature dropped and I had a positive opk. Fertility friend says the same. We managed bms on cd 9, 11, 12, 14 &15! Hopefully that covers it. 

Puss in boots good luck i hope you get a bpf! 

Tracy sorry the witch got you


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Well girls looks like I'm out .... Day 34 cramping and just started bleeding ... Devastated again


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Oh puss-in-boots I am so sorry   it never gets easier when that nasty witch arrives does it! Give yourself a treat and hopefully next month will be your month


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Soooo all here is the latest ... 

I have just tested and   ... so have taken myself off to the docs about the cramping and bleeding and she is booking me a scan in the next couple of days .... so please lots and lots of   for us .... please let this little one stick !! 

Baby dust to all 

kat xxx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

awwww puss in boots!!!!!!!! I really hope this is your BFP- i had really bad AF type cramps al the way upto about 7 weeks and i had a small bleed, everything was fine!! I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Puss in boots - What!??  that's great news, but what made you test?  Yipeeeeee, sooo happy for you.  Xxxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Rungirl... it was just a feeling,  I was so sure i was and then the pain and bleeding was different to my usual AF.  I work in a hospital so was talking to one of my consultants who had been convinced too and he said he thought it was more likely a MC.  So i came home and tested.... now we just have to wait and hope that it sticks 

I will feel much happier when we've had the scan  


Kat 
xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Puss - that's wonderful news, sometimes you just get that feeling, hoorah.  We seem to be getting lots of lovely bfp....keep them coming!  Sending you lots of sticky vibes for your scan Xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Wow puss in boots that's great news I hope everything is ok for you. 

Rungirl how are you going? I've been feeling a bit nauseous today but may be that's just due to the heat! I'm trying not to analyse every little twinge ache etc this month as everyone is different so what's the point in comparing! Tbh i'm in a good mood even after being forced to look at my brother's scan pictures, we'll sister in laws lol!


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

MrsNormie said:


> awwww puss in boots!!!!!!!! I really hope this is your BFP- i had really bad AF type cramps al the way upto about 7 weeks and i had a small bleed, everything was fine!! I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


Mrs Normie.... How long did you bleed for ... I am officially now really worried ... started bleeding at lunchtime yesterday and there is still a small amount there this morning ... I think we are losing it


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Stay strong puss in boots, lots of woman do bleed another ff, even past clots and went for a scan at 6wks, and bean all fine.  Hope you can get an early scan v soon Xxx

Kiteflyer - i have felt nauseous since saturday, and went to london for day trip yesterday and felt awful, spent most of last night with my head down the loo - now think its a bug!!!!!  Still gettting the cramping.  When do you think is the earliest to get nausea??


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi rungirl I just think it's the increased level of progesterone which makes us feel nauseous. I feel like it most cycles but never really took any notice before. It takes a lot to actually make me sick though! Guess if and when you get it is just a personal thing. I've had the odd twinge and ache but that's just the same as last month


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi All hope everyone is fine
Got blood headache since yesterday over my right eye (AF due) so cant be on computrt long as its making it worse just wanted to say hello to everyone and give puss in boots a quick message
Puss in boots - When i was preggers with my daughter who is almost 15 now i bleed at week 8, 12 and 16 weeks, it was not really heavy but it was bright red blood that lasted around 3 days   that all stays well for you x x
Sorry need to get off now and lay down


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

hiya puss in boots, i only bled for an hour, but everything was perfect still!! I know its scary- I myself have been through 2 miscarriages, and i know the anxiety you must be feeling- but u need to stay positive and pray and hope everything will be ok, The fact it was different to AF is a good sign- besides some women have an implantation bleed around their period date and its like a light period- it can be red to brown,

Just keep positive and PM me if u need me for any questions ok? xxxxx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Lurker here! Congrats Puss! Sticky prayers for you!
Im due af in 5 days but have a few symtoms. Got BFN again with a pregtest 10mui ebay cheapy today. Is it too early to test or am i out?

x


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Loll.. thank you, your story has given me hope 

MrsNormie... thanks again, have PM'd you 

Kiteflyer and Rungirl... have everything crossed for you both 

LadyN ... Thank you ... try again in a few days with FMU i reckon ... 

As for me ... still bleeding, not heavily but enough to be worried.  Doc was super nice this morning and said not to worry that it happens (as confirmed by you guys here!) and booked scan for thurs am.  Symptoms are here still and i feel pregnant... Hoping the baby L is a stubborn as his/her parents and is hanging on in there !!  

 to you all 
kat 
xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Puss in Boots babes I don't want to be the party pooper but I just wanted to say remember not to build yourself up to see much at your scan as most people are around 7wks before they see a heartbeat so the very best you can expect to see is a fetal pole & yolk sac or maybe even the sac and even then it could be too early, I just don't want your worrying if you don't see much because it's normal at this stage. 

The best thing you can do is ask your Gp for HCG bloods, you have the test done twice 2 days apart so say Wed & Frid and if your numbers have doubled you know everything is looking good, numbers that don't double in 48hrs is an indicator of an impending m/c or ectopic pregnancy, it's what my doctor told me last time. I had awful cramping pains at 5wks so they thought my pregnancy may be ectopic but A&E new they wouldn't see anything on a scan so early so they done the bloods and everything was ok so now I know a scan before 7wks is a waste as I'm not reassured until I see a heartbeat so I always go straight for the bloods first then a scan a bit later, good luck!!

Tracyx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Morning!!!!

I've got blood spotting already only day 22 of 28 day cycle?!!  Or 8dpo??  Is this very early or what
XXX


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Rungirl OMG have you ever had it this early before?, implantation maybe?  Fingers Crossed!! 

Tracyx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Rungirl could be implantion bleed! I hope so. Have you any other symptoms? My breast really ache and at times are itchy very odd. They aren't so bad they can't be touched though. Yesterday I had lots of creamy cm and felt nauseous in the evening, I thought I had eaten too much but when I was putting the left over food away I really thought I was about to be sick! 

I'm on my phone so no personals sorry but puss in boots good luck with your scan


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

kiteflyer and run girl- I got an implantation bleed (like spotting) on 7DPO!! AAANNNNDDD i got loads of creamy CM in my 2ww, and i was pregnant!!! Also my boobs itched so much i made them all red!!!! Lots of luck to you both xxxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Kiteflyer and Rungirl ... It's sounding good!! Fingers, toes and eveytjing else crossed for you both!!! 

Kat 
Xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi all ... Back at home and in front of my laptop instead of communicating via phone!!  

Tracyxx .. thanks for you advise ... its very interesting and I will definitely ask them to do bloods as well to check.  They have said they will be doing an internal scan as its too early for anything more. 

On a positive note the bleeding has now stopped and because i am neurotic, I have tested again (twice!) a FR and a CB digital and they both say positive    I am still trying to keep my feet on the ground, as i guess this could still happen if I have MCd, as the hormones would still be around for a while ? Still only one more sleep and we should have the answer ....

Now I am off to watch Mr Murray playing a wee spot of tennis  

Kat 
xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Kat,

I only mentioned it as i had internal scans at 5 & 6wks and saw nothing so obviously thought the worse but finally saw a heartbeat at 7wks so I didn't want you to go thinking the worse if you didn't see anything tomorrow, it's probably just too early. I am soooooooooo glad the bleeding has stopped I will be keeping my fingers crossed for good news tomorrow  

Tracyx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Tracy ... I just want them to tell me there is something there and it looks the way it should !  Just don't want this precious one to have slipped away from us ... fingers, toes and everything crossed (darn uncomfortable i can tell you!!  )

Kat 
xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Puss in boots. Good luck with your internal scan xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Kat babes good luck for today  , what time is your scan?

Tracyx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Kat - hope all goes well with your scan! Xxx#

Never had a bleed this early??  Nothing today tho??!


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Morning all .... So scan this morning showed nothing, as predicted. But they did another urine test which showed a very faint positive. I am afraid to say it looks like our little one hasn't managed to hang in there. I have had bloods done and will know for sure on Sunday. For now it looks as though I have mc'd. 

Numb, hollow and devastated ....   

Kat
Xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

So Sorry kat.   theirs still hope though if you've got a faint positive? xx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

I am so sorry kat xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, hun i'm so sorry.  Is it just not tooo early??


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Kat thats not good  . I don't know if this will help right now but you now know you ovulate and that you can get pg which has got to be good news. But you never know you may not have lost it  

Rungirl that bleed may well have be implantation I hope so, any other symptoms?  

LadyN any news yet?

Loll how are you doing?

Everyone else Hello! and good luck next cycle


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Kiteflyer - yes, lots of cramping and a bit of nausea, boobs ok!  What about you Xxx

Big hugs to Kat Xxxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi, just popped onto say I am so sorry Kat


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Just a quick one from me to say thanks to you all for your kind words and   's ...  I guess there is still faint hope but the nurse was pretty sure we had lost it.  I am bracing myself for that now i think.  So i am going to mope this weekend and then patiently wait for AF to appear to being this rollercoaster all over again   

Rungirl ... things are sounding good to me ... have everything crossed for you  

Hope every one else is doing ok

Kat 
xxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi rungirl I'm good. I have had lots of cramping which to me doesn't really feel anything different to normal. Its the bloating, nausea and achy and itchy boobs thats different. But only time will tell.  

Puss in boots you need to be pampered this weekend! Take it easy


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Test today and bfn!!!! is it too early?  Still spotting so think its a negative for me Xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Rungirl i think it's too early. I'm waiting until next weekend. Apart from achy boobs I have no symptoms now. I don't think I've been lucky I just get this feeling about a week after I've ovulated that everything is starting to break down inside its odd! But I'm in a good mood today I don't feel depressed about it till my progesterone levels fall right down. And I could be wrong!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Kiteflyer - thought it might be to early, maybe i'll test again on Monday whihc will be day 27.  I'm feeling bloated, but maybe my belt in tooo tight  !  And yes still cramping.  fingers crossed for you  Xxxx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

i got my first BFP at 10 DPO- but i know i implanted around 5-7 DPO cos i had a bleed. I just knew i was pregant- and i started testing at 8 n got all negatives. Its probably too early hun xxxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Morning all.... 

Back from the hospital... HcG 64 .... its not good ... will no for sure tomorrow but I know in my heart we have lost this one ...

So off to wait for AF and will be trying again in a month or so ... 

Have my fingers crossed for you all ... and I'll hang about to see how you all get on if you don't mind ?

 and   to you all

Kat 
xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Puss - i'm soo sorry hun, sending you big hugs XXXXXXXxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I'm sorry for the upcoming "me" post but I had my NHS fertility clinic appointment on Friday and well it has left me really not knowing what to do next, and im really sorry to those of you on the CBFM thread as you will already have read all my moaning!!.

It all started off great, I got a lovely Doctor who asked for some history so i told her I had been attending the NHS fertility clinic up until 2006 when an HSG found my tubes where blocked so I was referred for private IVF, but all our tx's failed so we gave up trying only to go on to get a surprise natural BFP the following year.  

I explained that we would love another baby so have been ttc but we don't know if were wasting our time as on the one hand we've got doctors telling us my tubes are blocked and we should go back for IVF but on the other hand we got our natural BFP just 2yrs ago so obviously my tubes can't be completely blocked so we dont know what to believe? 

Well right away she said the first thing i needed to do was to go in for another HSG to find out the situation with my tubes which sounded great as finally i felt we had a plan, but then she went out to get the forms and came back saying there was a change of plan.

As if me having endometriosis & blocked tubes wasn't bad enough she went on to tell me o/h's tests had just came back showing a Varicocele (varicose vein) he had removed from his testes years ago was back and although his sperm count was well above average the motility was only 8%, in a normal sample it would be at least 50% but it has to be at least 25% to achieve a natural pregnancy.

She said even if I was 100% healthy with his problems alone it would take us on average 3yrs to conceive naturally so she would have recommended IVF anyway,  but with all my problems on top it would be at least doubled so could take an average of 6+ yrs to conceive (which makes sense as our BFP with our DD was in 93, our m/c was 7yrs later in 2000 and our BFP with Kieran was 9yrs later in 2009).  So she said the choice is ours we could just keep trying naturally but the chances are slim of me getting another BFP anytime soon so if we are 100% certain we want another baby then treatment is our only hope.

I said I would still like the HSG anyway just to know if ttc naturally is a total waste but she said if we have to have IVF again anyway due to o/h then what's the point of having a procedure that carries a high risk of infection if the outcome won't really affect our plan anyway as no matter what the results of my HSG where we would still need IVF, so she think I should leave it as a last resort if everything else failed.

So as you can imagine I feel totally numb today, a few days ago I was happily ttc naturally and now I really don't know what to think.  She did say we got a natural BFP once so it could happen again but at 34 & 37 time isn't really on our side.

I know it sounds strange but it was awful to hear such bad news but on the other hand it was great that we finally know the cause of our infertility and it's a 50/50 thing as my tubes are partially blocked but would be ok if my partner had normal sperm, and o/h's sperm isn't great but he could still conceive if I didn't have tubal problems!!

But the question is what do we do now, our options are:

1: FET - Go back for another FET with our 6 remaining embryos with our current private hospital even though they are not great quality, graded 7/10.

2: IVF - Go for a fresh IVF cycle with the same hospital.

3: IVF - Go for a fresh IVF cycle with a new clinic.

4: HSG - Go in for another HSH to check my tubes.

5: Continue as we are TTC naturally hoping for another miracle.

I just feel so strange, I woke up today on Cd9 and went in and POAS for my CBFM as usual then realised that if we really want another baby then TTC naturally is just wasting time.

Tracyx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Blimey Tracy that was quite an appointment you had!  Lots of information for you to process... I don't really have much in the way of advice to offer.  All I would say is if you and o/h keep talking and keep discussing the options with the clinic and amoungst yourselves I'm sure a path will become clear...  

Whats you gut feeling?  I always trust my gut in situations like this.... Sending you and your o/h huge    

Kat
xxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Puss I'm sorry to hear your news. I hope you have been able to get plenty of r&r this weekend and have been well looked after  

Tracy that is a lot to take in at once but in a way it must be good to know what your options are now so you do not waste any time. Personally I think I would never give up ttc naturally, but then me and my dp can't go more that about 2 days without bd'ing anyway  . But I would also go for tx which type only you and your dh can decide. Good luck what ever you choose to do  

Rungirl how are you getting on?

Afm my cramping seems worse today and backache started about lunch time so it feels more like af pains now. Bloating comes and goes and my breasts still ache, I think they seem fuller but my dp says he can't tell any difference! It seems odd to me that I started getting symptoms at dpo4 (cd17), way too early for af pains on a 28 day cycle surely?  I've added some hpt to my Sainsburys shopping that is delivered on Tuesday but I'm really not sure I'll be needing them  

Hope we get another BFP soon!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Tracy!!!  Wow! what an appointment....and lots of think about, like kiteflyer said i'd keep at it naturally and you just never know?!!  Maybe also make the appointment for the hsg and see what the outsome is.
My dh and i have given ourselves 3 months of ttc naturally and then we are going to review our plan....i know lots of woman on this thread/forum like to have a plan of action for ttc.




Kiteflyer - well i spotted for day 7dpo, 8dpo and 9dpo and now 11 dpo and nothing??  Don't think i feel pg?  I'm tired but busy week-end, and no sore boobs, i'm going to test tomorrow......??  but af not due until wednesday.  What about you hunny?  Will it be tuesday when your tests arrive??


Puss- thinking of you hun


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi rungirl I want to hold off testing as long as possible I don't really want to see a negative result. I don't feel pregnant either but my boobs have never ached or been itchy like this before so I just don't know! Af pains and early pregnancy pains are sometimes the same aren't they? So i'm trying not to read too much in to them


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Tracy- my goodness!! What a lot to take in!!! I think u should follow your heart- do what feels right for you and your partner xxx

Puss- how are you bearing up?? Been thinking bout u xxx

Kiteflyer- My pregnancy pains were exactly the same as AF pains- just a slight difference, i was so sure i was gonna bleed so many times!! But nothing.

Rungirl- good luck!! I hope this is your BFP!! 

hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Kiteflyer ... Fingers crossed !! 

Rungirl ... Good luck with testing tomorrow    

AFM ... Rang for second hcg results today, they have only dropped to 53 so another round of bloods on wed. Starting to look like a pin cushion and the crumping and bleeding has worsened over the weekend .... When will this end  

So in an effort to be positive, DH is taking me to buy something nice for me to remember this lost bubs by. It was something another ff suggested and I think it'll help me move forward and prepare me to try for the next 

Hugs to you all
Kat 
Xxx.


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello!!!


its a bfn for me!  didn't think it was going to be our month.  Hey ho.  Now bit worried about spotting a week before af is due??  I have my follow up at the hospital for my recurrent mc so will ask him what it could be??


sorry for lack of personals Xxxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear your news rungirl    

Kat
Xxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

I'm sorry rungirl you need to ask what the bleeding was it sounded the right time for implantation to me.  

Puss I hope you find something really nice and the DH spoils you rotten! Good luck with the next round of tests  

Afm I couldn't sleep for more than about 2 hours before waking up again last night, must have been the heat! So my temp for last night cannot be accurate! But I recorded it anyway. Nothing new to report today back to work later


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

rungirl said:


> Now bit worried about spotting a week before af is due?? I have my follow up at the hospital for my recurrent mc so will ask him what it could be??


Rungirl I am having so much spotting I'm barely having a break in between like this month a/f was here Cd1-7 and I have been spotting from Cd7-10, it stopped today Cd10 but my ovulation spotting will start in a day or two for a few days then I will start spotting again at 10dpo . Anyway I asked about it at my appointment and she told me as my progesterone levels where fine i shouldn't worry it's just caused by fluctuating hormones and will not affect ttc so don't worry babes.

Kiteflyer my fingers are crossed this is your month babes, my first pg symptom was slight cramping as if af was coming (actually felt more like ov pains ) so it's looking good x

Tracyx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello ladies  

I still read this thread every day and just wanted to pop on and say hello 

*Tracy*  thinking of you hun xxxx

*rungirl* So sorry this isn't your month hun  xxx

*To all the new ladies and old, hope you all get your BFP's* 

AFM I am at my clinic tomorrow for baseline scan, blood test and injection training  it's all go for me, hope to 'bump' into you all on the BFP threads


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi all! 

I knew I shouldn't have got hpt's in the house i just couldn't help myself. Tested and it's a bfn   af not due till Friday so maybe too early? But I doubt it. Guess i'm just over analysing any possible symptom, although my boobs have not ached like this before and nor have I had the nausea. Oh well must just be hormones playing games with me


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Puss in boots, Rungirl, Kyteflyer -    to you all, hang in there x
Tracey - lots of options which is a good thing. I agree with the others only you and DH can decided the road to choose     
Hi to everyone else and lots of    to everyone
Loll x x


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Kiteflyer ... I'm sorry to hear your news... i am still keeping my fingers crossed in case it was just too early  

Tracy ... I hope you are your oh are managing to get your head around all you were told at your appointment and are finding a way forward. 

Rungirl ... Hope you are ok  

AFM - still bleeding ... Getting fed up now, just want to get this over and be able to look forward to trying again.  Feeling stronger (well until I see a pregnant person   !!) and now want to see if what every one is saying about being more fertile after an mc is true  

DH yesterday bought me a lovely bracelet with a charm on it which is the birthstone of March, the month the baby would have been born, so now i feel I have a little piece of my baby with me at all times and I am starting to heal emotionally, i think.... just need my body to catch up now!  More bloods tomorrow    wish me luck and pray this piggin HcG has fallen  

 to you all

Kat
xxx


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Hey ladies, hope you don't mind me posting. I used to post on here a few months ago but most of you wont remember me, there's so many new ladies on here since I last looked   


Hope everyone is well x



Congratulations on your BFP Mrs Normie


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Thanks puss i am spotting now so I guess it's over for this month   That bracelet sounds perfect and I'm glad you are starting to feel better, hope the tests are ok. There are loads of pregnant women about at the moment I can't help but look at them and think why can't it be me!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome back Muffin!!!!


Kiteflyer - sorry to hear your spotting, really thought it sounded positive this month for you.  Big hugs Xxx


Puss - glad to hear you healing slowly, and what a lovely idea the braclet.  good luck for next month.


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

New to this - hope OK to post

I have PCOS and have regular cycles usually about 26-28 days.  Been referred to clinic as TTC for 6 years.  Just had 21 day blood test which shows I'm ovulating (they did these 3 years ago and showed same) so they are not sure why nothing happening - hope clinic can help tomorrow  

Not sure whats down the line for us just wait on advice tomorrow


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Kiteflyer ... feeling exactly the same... I work in hospitals in my area and everytime I walk in I see loads of pregnant ladies and it breaks my heart a little that its not me .... 

Muffin ... Hello ! and welcome back  

Twinter ... Hi and welcome ... fingers crossed you get some answers tomorrow 

AFM... well bleeding still there but I am determined to just get on with things... Last lot of bloods taken today so will be officially not pregnant anymore by about 10.30 tomorrow when I ring for the results    But I am feeling more positive and am going to go with the flow this month, have some non BMS and see what happens, and then back to OPK in august (if going with the flow hasn't done the trick   )  I have heard that you are uber fertile after a mc so heres !!!

 to all and   for a BFP for us all soon 

Kat 
xxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Well thats me out again   CD1 today. But at least my boobs have overnight stopped being so tender and achy! Guess they will be back to normal tomorrow! Two weeks time and I'll be back and I'm going to try and stop over analyzing everything   

Puss have you had your results back? I hope everything settles down quickly so you can start trying again  . And that your right about being uber fertile!  

Rungirl hope you get plenty of BMS this cycle and I'll be joining you on the wait again!

To everyone else on the 2ww good luck and hopefully someone will get a BFP!


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi kiteflyer, I'm sorry this wasn't your month. Hopefully July will bring us all more joy. 

My results are confusing and disappointing. The HcG has risen, back up to 67. So apparently I am retaining tissue but not enough to do anything about so I have to wait .... I am so upset, I just want to move one. Have to have more bloods next week and then even if we're given the all clear DH is away for the rest of the month, so that's us out now until august.   

Just as I was starting to feel better! Sorry for the down beat post 

Kat
Xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Kiteflyer - so sorry it wasn't your month - big hugs hunny Xxx

Puss - sorry to hear what time your having, and your confusing blood results, thinking of you Xxx


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well we went to the clinic today and we have been referred to Eastbourne Fertility Clinic for IUI - we get 3 cycles although because of my age will probably only fit in 2 then one IVF if they dont work.

She thinks we will hear something around August/Sept to start. So I think this good news and things moving in the right direction still.


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Afternoon lovely ladies, hope everyone is well ... its all gone a little quiet  

So here is a little up date on me, have had my 4th load of bloods today and have made a decision with DH, that if it comes back at less than 50 (so wouldn't show on a HPT) we are going to start with the OPK's and have another go ... so by this time tomorrow I will either be stocked up on OPK's or I will be stuck in this limbo for another week !

Kiteflyer and Rungirl, I am   ing for you both this cycle! 

Twinter .. good to hear that things are moving forward for you 

Tracy ... how are things going lovely?  Been thinking of you xxx

Kat 
xxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi puss hope you got the results you wanted today and you can get started again   

This is my last time of using opk's just going to stick to charting as my cycle is pretty regular and I'm tight so do not want to keep spending on them  I should ov next week so then I will be back on the horrible 2ww  

Rungirl hope you are ok and get plenty of bms in   

Catch up with you all in about a weeks time


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hello all ... 

Results back today .. dropped to 30    so have to HPT test in a few days and if they are show BFN then we can move on and try again!  So the plan is as soon as the HPT shows BFN we will start with the OPK's and get busy  

Kiteflyer .... Good luck with the BMS!! 

Rungirl ... I hope you are having a good few weeks  

I have a positive feeling about this month for us girlies  

Kat 
xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Kat that's great news. I go for my scan tomorrow to see if I've ov'd. I think I dud yesterday but not sure   hope I have xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello everyone!!


Puss - glad everything is going in the right direct for you and you can start with the opk!


Kiteflyer - sadly not had any bms yet this month  Just both been so busy, but we go on holiday in 3 weeks so hopefully will catch up next month.
Tracy - how are you hun??


sweetchheeks - Hope all goes well for you scan today.


Hi to everyone i've missed.  I had my results for FSH yesterday and they came back as normal 4, and progesteone as 59.... but why can't i get pregnant


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi all hope every one is well and keeping positive about this next mth
Rungirl i know how your feeling my levels when last checked had been FHS 6 on day 3 and Prog 67 on day 21 and when we did the ivf all my 7 eggs fertlized so i think or should i say did think why am i not getting pregnant? i was ovulating every mth also. I do only have one good tube but still i just didnt get why it was not happening and my DH had no probs with his little swimmers. Anyway i have decided that it will now never happen for us and have stoped eating healthy taking folic acid and checking my ovulation as it started driving me mad!! but i come on here just to check how all you lovely ladies are getting on and hope to see some lovely BFP's. Your a few years younger than me so dont give up hope  have you tried using some sperm friendly gel in case they a prob with your cm? if not might be worth trying it!!

As always   to you all 
Loll x


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hey everyone

Sweetcheeks ... hope the scan went well 

Kiteflyer and rungirl ... hope you are both doind ok and getting plenty of BMS in!  

For me .... Well got a BFN on the HPT on Thursday so back to OPKS... had a bit of BMS friday morning as DH is now away for a week, and bloody typical the OPK is showing a smiley face this morning ... So i think our chances this month are not shot!!!!!!!!!! Oh well ... I think the waiting now officially begins ... not much more we can do now    I do wonder if the OPk is out due to the mc but i guess only time will tell, not sure what to do now though   

Hope you all have a great weekend .... And that you all have nicer weather than I have here, have woken up to horrendous rain ... is it really July  

Kat 
xxx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi ladies, didn't want to read and run...so bookmarking and dropping in to say hello...I was on here last year..had DFET and IUID's..
but am now just going into the second week of my TWW...after first attempt at trying to conceive naturally...I had +OPK on
7.7.11 and had bms the night before and that same night at 7pm (lol) ....so am just playing the waiting game with you all!
         

Wishing you all the very best of luck wherever you are in your fertility plan!!


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hello ...    for you Pricklyhedgehog

Kat 
xxx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Kat - and to you hun!! Have been reading through your experiences..the journey we take is never easy!!


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi pricklyhegdehog good luck this month!  

Puss can't help you with the opk's after a m/c hopefully the smiley face was a good sign only time will tell


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Puss in boots I was told you cant rely on OPK's straight after a m/c. I got positive ones after my m/c and I'm sure I didnt ovulate but I dunno. You should be able to use them from next cycle x


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Hey ladies, how is everyone?

I'm feeling a bit miserable. On annual leave for 2 weeks and its done nothing but rain!!! Never mind, it could be worse, I could be at work!


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi ladies,

After a tortuous 30 days, I'm finally back in the 2WW.  I know that the 2ww can feel like the longest period of time ever but I now think that waiting to ovulate with irregular cycles is even worse.

How is everyone?  Nice to see some new faces on here.

Puss-in-boots - sorry for your recent experience hun.  Hope you're OK and not too lonely with DH away xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi Catkin.... Hope this 2ww is the lucky one for you   

Muffin ... a  hope you are feeling better and having a nice couple of weeks off 

I am feeling really bored with DH being away ... the novelty of having the house to myself has really worn off now and I just want him home (I moan about him when he is here, but feels strange without him here to moan at!!) So I am now about 2 DPO i think, so just gonna wait and see what this month holds.... Feel really gassy (TMI!) and I felt this way this time last month ... so lets hope and pray we did enough .... 

Big hi to everyone else   vibes to everyone 

Lots of love
Kat 
xxx


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Ah puss in boots, sorry you are bored. You can have my DH if you like and I'll have the house to myself!!! He's driving me crazy!   


Catkin I'm also just starting in the 2ww. I hate it. I get really negative and convince myself its not gonna work.


Hello to everyone else


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi to all you lovely ladies
just thought i would send a update on my on going situation
i had a ultrasound scan yesterday and although she would not tell me anything she did say i must see my gp in 3 days (Thursday) for results. So i do think she as found something not right in there.
But she did ask when i was last on my af and i said 3 weeks since and she said oh thats ok then? i asked if she was looking at my overies/utreus and she said yes and that the overies and utreus change during the cycle amd at day 20 of21 of my cycle they was fine (thats all she told me) so i think she must of seen a thick lining i went on to tell her we had been ttc but  had given up hope and she replied well you just never know! However she then said i needed an xray and took me to that dept (? kidney stones and i only know this because at the xray dept they had to give me the xray form to take back next week and it was noted on that) however in xray they also asked about my cycle and if they was chance i could be preggers so i told her that we didnt use contraception however i doubt i could be preggers due to my age and the time we had been trying. She went away for about 10 mins and when she returned she said although i could sign a form to say that i except responasbility if i happened to be preggers she would not feel happy to do it, and  it was during the very early stages that was most dangerous to the baby and so would not let me sign the form even though i said i would because i dont believe i could be and her reply was its sods law that i would be after ttc for all this time and then i would regreat having xray so NO! Anyway i know at this stage they was no chance of a pregnancy showing on a scan but maybe all looked good in there and so thats why they wouldnt xray! So now i have a little hope that just maybe this month it as happened which i really should not think as i will feel so down when af does arrive! By the way i was not sent for scan to do with infertility it is because of my  swollen and tender belly and have had for a couple of months now!

Waiting to hear some good news of BFP on this site 
Love 
loll x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello lovelies!!!!

I'm now back on the natural 2ww...aarrgghh!!  We fly out to italy on the 5th so will i won't i be having a few holiday proseccos's??!!!!

Hey Loll - i hope you get some good news on Thursday


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi ladies! 

Just a quickie to say I've just started the dreaded 2ww again! Not holding out much hope as the dp was ill for 2 days, man flu, so it was 2 days of no bms   maybe we did enough 1 day off I don't mind 2 was frustrating lol. 

Hope your all well will catch up later


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome back, hun!!!  Here we go again......fingers crossed. Xxxx


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Back to square one this morning - AF arrived.  Still waiting for appointment to come through for Fertility Clince at Easbourne so another month of TTC naturally for us whilst waiting.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi lovely ladies. I'm in the 2ww aswell. I had my progesterone level back yesterday and it was 40.4. Fx it's still rising. I think my af is due Monday but I'm away for the weekend, come back Monday so hope it stays away xx


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi! 
I'll be joining the TTC naturally also, for the rest of the summer. I'm in France, and the Doc will be gone, so no OI/FSH injections etc. possible. Just going to do the ovulation tests, take vitamins (and agnus castus) etc. Oh and go away a few days here and there, starting this weekend. Yippee! I ordered a recent Zita West book too.

Any vitamin, medication advice? Anyone know if there is a problem doing pilates?

me: 44 him: 36
very healthy, run 4 times a week, some pilates, never smoked
TTC since sept 2010
problem: none really, just age. hormone levels are normal (FSH=8.2, LH=2.6;Oestrodial=72) except low AMH (1.02ng, 7.28pmol). Day 3 ultrasound in June showed 7 follicles of proper size-good for my age but not great for IVF I assume he thought.
June 30-JUly7 - puregon injections followed by trigger
July 20- cramps then period came--2 days before end of cycle
July & Aug: TTC naturally
September 2011--back for another stimulation protocol, if not pregnant


----------



## Alfie1234 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi all

Hope you don't mind me joining in, i am not sure what TX is but i am in my 2WW, my af is due tomorrow.

i did a first response hpt yesterday and up came the fainest line, have now got it into my head that i might be pregant but very scared to test again or beileve this might be true. How do I test my hgc level?

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Rungirl fingers crossed it will all be ok. little nervous waiting for my appointment time   
Sweetcheeks- how af due same day fingers crossed your will not arrive x
Alfie- looking good for you    x
To all other lovely ladies good luck and welcome to the newbys 
Loll x


----------



## Alfie1234 (Jan 20, 2011)

Im so scared have had two miscarriages in 5 months and have a condulstation on Wednesday for ivf.

Scared to believe this could be true or that it wont end in miscarriage.

Haven't told dh yet x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Alfie try not to worry chick test again and still keep appointment  regarding ivf because they may suggest asprin or progestrone to help stop miscarraige x x
afm - I have been to gp's tonight for my scan results and was told i had a small stone/cyst on left kidney but gp says not to worry about that and although at scan they want me to go back for xray nxt week when af arrives gp says  not to bother! (my mum went mad about that when i told her and she said to certainly still have xray) I also have a growth approx 11mm on my liver and gp said that he will request a speacillist to look at my scan pic'sregarding this growth and said for me to come back in 2 weeks for his results!! So another 2 weeks of worrying what the hell it is!!!

Sometimes i really do think what the hell!!!!

As always    to you all x x


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Oh no loll, hope everything is ok


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi rungirl how are you going this month? Bet you have a good holiday no matter what. Where in Italy are you going?

Muffin hope you are staying positive I know its hard but we need to be relaxed I think!

Puss how are you doing? 

Sweetcheeks, Catkin and everyone else I've got my fingers crossed for you all


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Hey kiteflyer hope you are ok. Hows DP feeling now? I dont envy you, my hubby is a NIGHTMARE when he's ill   

I've already counted myself out this month and I'm only 6dpo. I just cant seem to keep any PMA going in the 2ww. I suppose 6 years of BFN's wont allow me to get my hopes up but I'm really scared that my brain is stopping me getting pregnant because it can sense that I'm down. 

The only time I've ever been pregnant is when I was down regging for ivf and wasn't trying. I just wish I could trick my brain into thinking that I'm not ttc, but still secretly trying without telling my brain I am - if that makes any sense   
Like everyone says 'relax and it'll happen'.......but how can I relax?

Sorry for the rant, please someone tell me its not just me. How does everyone else cope with staying positive in the 2ww without setting yourself up for a fall if its another BFN. 

You must all think I'm crazy


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies,


Loll - Hope the next two weeks flies by for you, and that all is ok with the results.   


Kitflyer - we didn't get in much bms as last month but did manage twice?! day 3dpo for me.  I did an opk this morning, even though my peak was three days ago, and it still showed a very faint line, does LH stay in us all month??!!!  We are off to the Lake Como, for a week and then Bergamo for the second week, can't wait for all that ice cream!!!!!  Yum.


Muffin - Have you ever thought of Hypnotherapy?!  Maybe you could trick your brain into staying relaxed, just a thought.  I agree its very hard to keep up the pma after months of bfn's, but you just never know, it could be this month,  sending you lots of PMA PMA PMA    


Alfie - I'm sorry to hear about your two miscarriage in such a short time, and hope you line gets stronger in the next few days.  Have you had any tests done??


Big hugs to all, Xxxxxx


----------



## Alfie1234 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi girls did another test last night and it said I was pregnant 1-2. Would like to say that I'm happy or excited but thats not the case am too worried and now can't stop checking when i go to the toilet. Just want to fast forward time!!!
Xxx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thanks girls it means alot. I have not told my friends only my mum and sister and of course DH and with all these 3 i am trying to play it all down. Trying not to think about it and hopefully it will turn out to be something but nowt!! x x
Congratulations Alfie great to see a  BFP. I know its easyer said than done but try keep poitive chick and calm and enjoy your little bean growing inside you. So exciting x x


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Muffin my DP is better now thanks but his ex is stressing him out now, she never just lets him have his daughter he has to fight all the time  . 

It is really hard keeping positive in the 2ww I'm normally ok for the first week then negative this second! I have just ordered a dvd called yoga for fertility I'm hoping it help relax me and make me think more positive, anything is worth a try  . And I've never been pg, I was excited when I first got a positive OPK  

Rungirl I think a faint line on an OPK is a negative result. I did read somewhere that if over 50% of the line was the same colour as the test line then it was a positive. I stopped using them now as my cycle is pretty regular and I get a temperature shift so I know I have ovulated. We are just trying do BMS as often as possible once my AF has finished up to my temperature shift and we should be ok!  . Your holiday sounds great I've only been to Italy once, visiting the bay of Naples, and I loved it. I'm sure you will have a great time!

Alfie congratulations! I hope everything goes ok for you this time  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good morning lovely ladies   ,

Sorry for being awol lately but we have had so many decisions to make regarding ttc that i have been trying to take a step back from the boards to let me think more clearly.

As you know i went back to my consultant to ask for another HSG to check my tubes so i would know if us TTC naturally was a waste of time or not.  She was great and said arranging an HSG wouldn't be a problem but then she asked how serious we were about having another baby?. She said in her opinion even if my tubes where totally clear with all our other problems it could take us at least 6+yrs to conceive again so she said in her opinion if we really want another baby anytime soon then IVF is our only option and going for another HSG would just be a waste of time as you don't need tubes for IVF, so she told me only to go for another HSG if we decide against going for more IVF and are just going to continue naturally. 

We hadn't thought as far ahead as going for more IVF so me & o/h had another chat to make sure we were both on the same page and he said that he would be happy to have as many kids as possible but in the end of the day he knows it is me who has to go through all the poking and prodding so he is happy to leave it to me to decide where we draw the line as far as treatments go.

After a few weeks my mind was swaying towards spending the next few months losing weight then going for our last FET around Oct/Nov then if that failed consider doing IVF again in the New Year but now a spanner has been thrown into the mix.  I look after my 84yr old disabled grandmother and have done for many years but over the last 10yrs her health has been really bad but she has just has major surgery and is feeling on top of the world again so much so that she has asked me to take her to the USA next summer to visit family, as she has 3 kids and 7 grandkids out there and 9 great-grandkids she has never met.  I couldn't say no as i am the only person able to take her as she is badly disabled and I am the only person she trusts but the trip is now planned for next Aug/Sept so i have to try and work my treatment round it which is a major problem as I wouldn't travel that far with a newborn and I'm not keen on travelling long haul while pregnant so that would mean postponing my IVF until Oct 2012 which seems so far away, but of course we don't have the option with our FET as the clinic have said if we havnt used our embies by February they are going to allow them to perish as they are almost 5yrs old   but what if we use them and get a BFP I would be due next summer right before the holiday!!   , and also in the middle we are hoping to move house and we have a family trip to Spain in June 2012 for my daughter's 18th Birthday so my head is spinning trying to work out how to fit everything in   .

So between now and x-mas i have to lose 23lbs and hopefully sell our house and find another one as we only have 2 bedrooms which doesn't work when you have a 17yr old girl, a 17month old boy & 2 large dogs never mind bringing in another baby.  Then of course we have X-mas & New Year to work around as our FET/IVF clinic closes for the holidays, then next year we have my daughters birthday trip to Spain for a week in June then i'll be off to USA for 2 weeks in Aug/Sept.  And of course during all of this my o/h works 6 days a week so i have to arrange everything myself while keeping my 2 kids my top priority as NOTHING ever comes before them, if i think something will affect them then it doesn't happen which is our why our family holiday to Spain in June 2012 is non-negotiable as my daughter has been looking forward to it for 2yrs now as it was planned for July 2009 but then i found out i was pregnant so it was all cancelled so i promised it will go ahead next year no matter what.  
  
So as you can see I really don't know what to do but while i decide i am just working on lowering my BMI as i need to loss weight no matter what so at the moment i am throwing everything into losing weight. I have lost another 6lbs in the last 2 weeks so its going well  so hopefully by Oct/Nov i should be near my goal and ready for my FET if we decide to go ahead with it   . 

I'm sorry for such a long "ME" post but you guys have been so good to me that I wanted to explain why I havnt been posting so often. I am still reading the thread daily to see how you are all doing as I'm sure we are due some BFP's soon but i have to be realistic that treatment is the next step for us so i really need to focus on getting things in order, but I'll still be around so I'll keep you posted when we finally have a plan  .

Tracyxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Good Evening Girlies! 

Sorry for not being around much... Been away for the weekend with DH and the inlaws   ...  Soooo much to catch up on! 

Tracy ... Wow so much going on for you , and good luck with the weight loss, house sale and ulitmately the tx ... I will be watching with my fingers crossed what happens next for you!   

Kiteflyer ... Hello!  fingers crossed for you this month, even wth DH being ill you just never know!  

Rungirl ... Holiday sounds amazing!!  So jealous ... closest I will get this year, is a night away for our wedding anniversary next weekend  

Alfie .. Congrats!!! 

AFM .... things are most confusing here at the moment... After a low HcG last Wed, I was asked to take HPT to check it was negative a week later... so being naughty I checked the day after on the thursday and its was negative, so I was all happy and back to normal. had a little bit of BMS on the friday before DH went away and then I tested again on thursday as asked and it was positive.... Have checked again yesterday still showing faint but definite positive... So now I have no idea what is going on!!  EPU at the hospital, want me to test again this thursday and if it still reads positive to come back for HcG's to be taken to confirm if it is the mc or if i am pregnant again .... 

Strange times in Puss Towers!! 

Hi and big love to all 

Kat xxx


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Bonjour!

Alfie: Congrats!!! That is great news! Gives us all hope and sends out positive vibes  

Crossing my fingers for the rest of us    

I am thinking of doing acupuncture. I don't have a book or anything about how it works/when it's done, but I think I read in a magazine (or on the Doc's website) that it's done around ovulation time??! Anyone know? I looked up a reputable Doc I read about and may just try to go to her office today and see how it works & the cost. I tried looking this up here in Paris months ago, but couldn't find any good info really on where to go and none of my friends had good advice. Just found the magazine article on Friday while traveling. 

I forget which one of you is getting a yoga fertility video? I am thinking of doing the same. Which one are you getting/did you get?

Just went to Toulouse for the weekend. Would LOVE to go to those Italian lakes, so beautiful and romantic!!

Cheers


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi HMB I have ordered yoga for fertility by Brenda Strong. I did also look at one called fertility flow yoga but as their reviews were similar on amazon I went for the cheaper one  . I got it from Sainsburys Entertainment as it was cheaper than amazon but I guess thats not much help for you as your in Paris! I watched the Tour de France yesterday and love watching the placed they go past, I really want to go! I haven't got it yet but I'm not sure if I should start during my 2ww. I will keep you posted when I get it.

Puss good luck on Thursday I hope you get some answers  

Rungirl how are you doing?  

Afm I had cramps starting yesterday and they have been quite bad today but as I had them last month I'm not reading much into them


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Kiteflyer. Let me know what you think. 

As for doing things during 2ww, that seems to be a bit of a grey area. I can't really tell what to do or not do    We are supposed to exercise in general, but not too much (so no marathons). I don't understand how sit-ups, yoga or pilates can hurt until you are at least a couple months pregnant or more. ..Anyone get sensible guidance on this??

Cheers


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

HMB - everything in moderation should be ok I reckon.  Loads of women don't even know they're pregnant and still lead active lifestyles. So long AZ your not running triathlons I think it's ok to do a bit of yoga

Hi to rungirl, kiteflyer, puss, loll, Tracy and anyone else I've missed

AFM, today is 12DPO and no sign of AF - usual luteal phase is 12 days so fingers crossed she doesn't put in an appearance today.  Temp is still high too.  I've managed to resist poas this month so time will tell. OTD is Friday but we're going away for the weekend so will have to put a brave face on if AF does show her face


----------



## Lizzymegan37 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi there

I joined a while ago, when I was thinking about using a sperm bank as I am a single lady.

Since then I have found my own donor and he is fab.  We started this cycle with NI.  Today I am on day 21.. I have had so many stabbing pains in my right abdo that I tested!!There was a very faint pink line and it was curved at one end!! I then did another and it was completely and utterly negative!  Surely its too early isn't it.  I ovulated on day 17....Has anyone ever heard of a pos result so early?  My cheapy sticks say 10ml on them?

Lizzy


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Afternoon lovelies! 

Kiteflyer ... fingers crossed and thanks for the good wishes  

Catkin .... sounds good ... fingers crossed AF is a no show!  

HMB ... I would think a bit of light yoga should be fine, if you think that alot of women don't even know they are pregnant for weeks and carry on as normal, i shouldn't worry about it too much.... (easier said than done i know! I should really take my own advice !!  )

Rungirl ... How are you lovely??


Lizzy.. its probably too early... I would test again a bit later if i was you ... fingers crossed!

AFM - well couldn't wait (and have a ridiculous morning tomorrow!) so tested this morning.. twice ! faint BFP on FR (again!) and a 1-2 weeks on CB digital... so have spoken to the EPU who are sounding positive .... bloods being taken on Friday ... Officially terrified that I am building myself for a fall ... can't help but hope    

Love to you all

Kat
xxx


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Lizzymegan37 

I just thought you might like to know there is a single womens area, here is the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=403.0

you will find lots of support there and they also have a 2ww thread. 

Best of luck


----------



## Lizzymegan37 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks have gone there instead
Lizzy


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Catkin and Puss-in-boots. I am going to keep doing pilates and running. Might get one of those yoga DVDs too.

Very exciting, Puss-in-boots. STay postive


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello Lovely Ladies!!!   


Puss - that's great news its showing positive!!  Hope you get some good news with bloods too    


HMB - re: exercise i seem to keep doing exercise until the witch shows up, sometimes i stop in the last week before af,, thinking i "might be"??  But then it makes it soo much harder to start again?!!!


Catkins - I'm keeping everything crossed for you hunny     


Kiteflyer - How are you, lovely and where are you in the lovley waiting game


Faithope - Hello, how are you getting on?  


Tracy - Hey hun, sounds like you have got lots of juggling of the next year, especially about you FET.  Thinking of you XXxx


Loll - How are you doing??  Have you been back to the doctor/consultant??


Well day 24 for me, and just tested on an opk and got slightly more than i faint line??!!  I weirdly spotted on day 18 and 20?? And nothing since?


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well AF now finished due to start olvuation test on Sat so loads of   this weekend for us.


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks rungirl. Hope things look up for you this summer!

I was always told that exercise during your period helps tone down cramps etc/overacting hormones. A lot seems to be written about IVF, strict dos and don'ts. Dunno, I suppose doing a bit less during 2ww, but then again as you said it's hard to start again. I am not going to worry about it unless my Doc decides to say something or the acupuncture lady. So I will stick with 4x/week running...maybe 3 during 2ww...Running keeps me mellow!

Cheers


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi rungirl i'm on dpo 8 and feel good. I'm not expecting to have been lucky this month so the 2ww seems much easier   but I have had cramps most of this week Tuesday and Wednesday were quite bad. Tmi coming up in actually felt constipated but i wasn't! But i'm putting it down to lack of exercise so if/when the witch turns up I'm getting back into it! How are you?


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kiteflyer - I've felt constipated for the last week too!  Can be a sign of early pregnancy apparently as bowel function slows down slightly when pregnant, I guess to absorb more nutrients?, so pregnant ladies can feel more gassy/bloated/constipated.  Hope it's a good sign for us both xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi Kiteflyer and catkin, I felt gassy and bloated and constipated last time before the mc so it could be a good sign! I'm feeling the same way now too .... Only time will tell!! 

Kat
Xxx


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Hey everyone, hope you're ok. Looks like we're gonna get a few BFP's here soon   


I'm due on Saturday and I think I'm out. My boobs were sore last week but not now and last time I was pregnant they were really painful.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi ladies I really hope we're going to get some bfp's on here but I just wanted to let you know I always get constipated a few days before af is due  really hope this isn't the case for you xxxxx


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Go BFPs, bring them on!

I hate the constipation. What have your Doc's allowed you to take for it? I have been afraid to take anything.....Not a pleasant topic, but even more unpleasant to experience, especially while away for a few days  

Cheers


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Morning all,

PMA has vanished on me this morning ... Feeling crampy, weepy and generally periody .... Think the HPT was still registering the mc and AF is now on her way ... Bloods this morning but am not holding out much hope ... 

Kat
Xxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Puss - hang in there hunny, you never know, sending you lots of PMA Xxxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Oh puss i'm sorry. Hopefully your wrong though  

I'm in a bad mood today as the dp is now working tonight and I'd been looking forward to the weekend together. We don't get many weekends off together so i'm less than impressed!   I'm crampy too but still have 6 days until af is due but I just want them to stop! Bike ride tomorrow I think that should help ease them. 

Rungirl how did the clinic go?


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Kiteflyer - well,all tests normal!!!  Which is good but no answers, and that it's it now.  Its not a blood clotting issue so no need to take asprin or clexane, and the NHS don't recommend steroids or do immunes (nk cell) so end of the road, for me.
The good news is i'm very fertile for a old bird - aged 41, so lots of trying naturally for a very sticky BFP!!!!!!    
I'm getting lots of cramps too, sorry to hear you dp is working but you've still got sat/sun together.


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Rungirl well I hope you do get your BFP very soon  

The DP managed to get back, he is a lorry driver, so I'm much happier now  . He still isn't here though he has gone to see his DD. 

HMB I got my dvd today and I have watched it though and can't wait to start, it was very relaxing just watching. But I don't know if I should start now while I'm in my 2WW or wait


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Heehee Kiteflyer. That's cute. You watched it but didn't do it  
Hmm, why not "participate" in the parts that are just breathing, esp the cool down part. Surely that would do more good than harm. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Well ladies I think I'm out ... Hcg now lower and officially signed off from the hospital the HPT's were registering the mc. 

Light spotting has started which I am hoping is AF ..

Good luck all

Kat
Xxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, puss i'm so sorry sending you big hugs     I'm keeping everything crossed for you next month.    


How is everyone else this week-end??  I'm day 26 of 29..... Xxxx


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Puss in boots    Its really hard after a miscarriage. My body has changed so much and I still get PMS symptoms that I really think are pregnancy symptoms which i never used to have    It drives me crazy because I always think this is the month...........and then its not. My HGC took about 1 month to go down to nothing too.


Kiteflyer my dh is a lorry driver too    only short distance. He likes his home comforts too much to sleep out. Where did you get your DVD from? I was thinking of doing it. 


Rungirl good luck hope you get a BFP. I'm officially due today but not started yet - although I got lots of cramps and 'that feeling' as if I'm about to start    I'm definatley out this month. 


Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Started spotting so me and my useless body are out


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Muffin and puss in boots   
Not got round to reading all messages but    we can have some BFP very soon. Good luck to all x x


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Girls! Hope you all had a great weekend!

Rungirl where are you now did you get a BFP?  

Puss has your AF started properly now? I hope so then you can get started again  

HMB I always just do things like that then end up not knowing what I'm doing so I thought I would be sensible and watch it first. I was tired and did the breathing and had a great sleep on the sofa  . Decided to wait until my AF shows up and then start it. Did plenty of walking this weekend and my cramps have vanished! Hope you had a good weekend.

Muffin I got it from Sainsburys entertainment as it was cheaper than amazon. It did take about a week or so to arrive though but quicker than their estimate. I will write a review for you all  . Sorry to hear the witch turned up  

Loll hope you are well.

Afm I am on DPO13 and my AF is due on Thursday. I don't have anything to report had more symptoms other months, but I think that was due to my lack of exercise


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Hiya!
Haven't posted in a few days at least. Waiting to get a positive on the ole ovulation test, so I know that I'm in play again    .Any day now...

Kiteflyer: you crack me up. I am now reading ANOTHER book, called Making Babies by a Doc and Acupuncturist. Seems to have lots of good and sensible advice. Plus it's interesting to learn about the "Chinese medicine fertility types". I think I am "stuck" or stuck in combination with "dry".  
The Doc does give exercise guidance in terms of your cycle. I will try to follow it mostly this time (although too late for the 1st phase of the cycle). He gives the green light for all exercise for the time right after your period until you ovulate. Each of the other phases have slightly different guidance but always exclude running :-(. Bummer for me!

Weekend was great--we are having a sunny weather spell here FINALLY after 2 yucky weeks. 

Cheers


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello Lovely Ladies,


Well its a BFN! for me, spotting started today,, day 29 which is really late for me...so i did get a bit excited, so tested day 28 and bfn.  Hey ho, but in two sleep we're on holiday!!!!!!!!!!!!
So, fingers crossed for everyone and back in two weeks, hope you get a BFP very soon. 
Xxxxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Afternoon all ... 

Rungirl ... Sorry about your news    but enjoy the holiday, some time to relax!! Hopefully next month will be your month


Kiteflyer ... Fingers crossed  

Muffin ...    

AFM... AF is here ! (well the spotting has turned to more period like, although still quite light and sporadic... So i am calling it AF and starting again!!) So going to start OPK'ing beginning of next week, which will be about cd7 (i think!) And am going to do the every other day BMS to make sure we are covered all the way through to cd 20 ... (DH is delighted !!  )   this month works out    


Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Just a quickie as I'm at work and my dad is visiting tomorrow. I've started spotting so that's me out again  

Have a great holiday rungirl and I'll catch up with the rest of you in a few days!


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Kiteflyer


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Rungirl & Kiteflyer: so sorry to hear about AF....Are you absolutely sure? Enjoy vacation !


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi girls well today is CD  so I am out again this month  . Still I will able to start the yoga now  

Puss how are you? Did your AF arrive properly?


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Kiteflyer: enjoy the yoga    I did pilates today!


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi all 

AF has officially arrived properly.  Started having lots of blood when i wiped on Sunday/monday so am dating that as CD1 ... although it could have been counted from earlier but hey it is kinda a throw a 6 to start kind of a month    So that would make today cd5 so going to start OPk's and BMS'ing every other day from this weekend onwards .... hoping and praying  

   for us all this month .... we sooooo need a BFP !! 

Kat 
xxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi HMB I have done the yoga DVD twice now and I wish that I was fitter my arms and legs are just not strong enough anymore  ! I always use to struggle with the breathing while doing the movements before but at least I use to have the strength to do them! It does flow nicely and I am glad I watched it before trying it the first time, although it looked easy it was harder in practice, and it is also hard to see what you are doing with your head upside down pointing away from the TV!  . I would recommend it to anyone who has done yoga, or I guess Pilates (I have never done it so I don't know how similar they are) before.

Puss hope your well and getting plenty of BMS in  

Hi to everyone else  

Afm I am on cd3 so a week to go until the BMS starts! Catch you all in about 11 days time when I'm back on the 2ww!


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well now at 10dpo and had stomach pains all weekend - not sure what that means  .  Dont usually feel anything between months till AF due.

This also might be nearly out last TTC naturally as got our funding through for IUI/IVF from PCT for unexplained infertility and just waiting for our consultation appoitment to come through.  

Its been such a long time now since we started TTC I hope something finally works out.  
Be typical and my boday to fall pg just when everything has  been sorted.


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Hi ladies, has anyone experience a change in discharge during the 2ww (3 or 4dpo) after using conceive plus lube? Hoping its a sign? just had some think white clumpy stuff tmi i know sorreeeyyy! It was like bits of white toilet paper stuck to me? ewww! advice please?
Hope everyone is all good xx


----------



## pollypop (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi all, have just had some really positive progesterone results, put hubby on a well deserved rest, and am now on the official 2ww so   for a BFP at the beginning of next week maybe........I no hubby certainly is . Wishing all you ladies also waiting all the luck in the world , Polly x


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hey Lades,

Hope you are all doing well ... Good Luck to all already in the 2ww ... we are cd10 so will be joining you in a week or so!  nothing showing on OPK's yet so just doing lots of BMS to keep his boys healthy!!  

The good news is the clinic are happy for us to ttc naturally for another 6 months before any more intervention!! 

Good luck and baby dust to all 

Kat 
xxx


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

If this month doesn't work naturally we have finally got our appoitment through for 25 Aug so all go now.  Lots of forms to fill in and samples and tests of the day but we are now headed in right direction.  

This has been such a long journey as started ttc 6 years ago


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

How is everyone today? I'm now 5dpo - any cycle buddies out there? Due to test around 21st aug but don't have much hope this month. 
Seems my symptoms have gone but in saying that when I look at my old icsi diary 5 dpo I felt exactly the same!
I'm freezing cold today, like my bones are freezing! Need to check my temperature & update my 'insanity diary'

Xx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies ...... I'm back!!  

Cd15 positive OPK yesterday,   on wed and yesterday, probably a bit more today for luck   so am now officially back in the 2ww!! 

How's everyone?? 

Kat xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi kat. I had a positive opk on cd15 aswell so were at the same stage . When would we ovulate from our positive? I think I ovulated the next day but really late in the night xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hey sweetcheeks. They say that you ovulate 12-36 hours after a positive. For me I did another OPK this morning and it's negative so it's on it's way back down so must have ovulated yesterday sometime. Hopping wed and last nights will have been enough!! Did the exact same timings last time when I got a positive so fingers crossed!!! 


Looks like we will be testing at around the same time then!!! 

Kat
Xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi kat

I really hope it works for you this month again . That's promising I think my timings are the same as you

Cd 14 bms pm
Cd15 positive opk 10pm
Cd16 bms am
        positive opk 11am
        Negative opk 10pm
Cd17 Nothing
Cd18 bms am

So I hope I covered it. So I think I'm 3dpo today. No signs yet either xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Yep we look pretty similar!!

Cd 12 BMS pm
Cd 13 nothing
Cd 14 positive OPK am BMS pm
Cd15 negative OPK am .... Due to BMS pm cos that's today  

Also had some S on cd9 to give the swimmers some exercise!!! 

Ooooh fingers crossed we both get a Bfp this month!!

Kat xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ooo I hope so fingers crossed hey. We had bms on cd11 and cd12 also . So do you think ov day is today for you? Xx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

I think from what I read, when the OPK regsters negative the LH is on it's way back down, and you ov at the peak of the LH ?! So that would mean yesterday was my ovulation day ... I think   . 

I am worried we haven't done enough so will do today just to be sure 

Kat
Xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

I know how you feel. I think we haven't done enough either. I don't think our timing was quite right. Only time will tell xxxx good luck xx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Ladies sorry to barge in, can you please have a look at my picture im hyper ventaliating here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=6&pid=15102#top_display_media

8dpo today and just done this test and i can see a faint line at the top and bottom of the result window, your thoughts please? It came up within 5minutes. xx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Lady N ... 

I see it too ... I would test again in a couple of days and use FMU 

Fingers crossed 

Xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yay I would say that was a bfp  xx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

I'm going to have a heart attack! I poured a g&t before peeing on it but have poured it down the sink.
Got another test & so I'll do it in the morning & see what it looks like.
My teeth hurt that's why I thought sod it I'll do one.

How long does an evap line take to show? Utterly terrified!!! xx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Afternoon all 

LadyN ... Read in another thead your news .... Try again in a few days ... It's very early yet 

Sweetcheeks ... How are you doing??

AFM 3dpo .... Tired but that's nothing new   otherwise just waiting!!! Determined not to test before the 28th and will try to hang on longer than that. Want to get passed day32 if I can 

Hope everyone is well ... Kite flyer and run girl... Hope things are ok with you both

Kat 
Xxx


----------



## pollypop (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello allv , I have had a  , well, four to be exact , just to be super sure.
Praying like mad now that it sticks as have had 4 chemical pregnancies before  . Usually though the tests are very faintly positive but all of mine are very strong and I even did the cb digital that said 3+ so must have a fair bit of hcg.

Any more news LadyN

Fingers crossed for all on the 2ww


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Congrats pollypop!!!  

Kat 
Xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Polly congratulations   

Kat. I'm doing ok but had some twinges today and stretching feeling in my tummy muscles. I'm only 5dpo thou. Also when I checked my cm internally my cm was creamy and a tiny small amount on the end of my finger was a pinky colour. Wasn't jelly just small tiny bit pinky creamy cm. I don't want to get my hopes up cuz I've checked severally times after and it's just been creamy White. I'm thinking now maybe I cut myself   lol. How are you doing? xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Similar to you really. Started feeling a bit crampy today but only 3dpo so not reading too much into anything yet.... Might dtd tonight just in case the OPK was playing tricks!! I am super tired though .... 

I hate this waiting don't you??  

Kat 
Xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes I do. I'm looking out for implantation signs and I don't even know if my eggy fertilised this month. Wish we could have a test to tell us. Aaahhh xx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Evening ladies... havent peed on anymore sticks. Despite having 2 bfn's after my faint bfp i am holding onto a glimmer or hope.
Symptoms are disappearing but my icsi FET diary from when i had DS seems to be the same at this stage. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi ladies

I used to post here before I had to go the TX route but that ICSI resulted in a nasty BFN so I am here again until January when we go back for our frosties. I have a CBFM but don't think we are going to use it, just try when we need to. DH wants to get the fun back into our   so don't want to rule it by a machine.

So Iam CD 8, usualy ov around day 17 so got awhile to wait, although having had TX not sure if that will make things change?

Look forward to getting to know you all xxxxxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Welcome back Faithope. Sorry about your recent icsi.  Have fun for the next few weeks  

Kat
Xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks *puss-in-boots*  xxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi ladies can I join you all to please I actually recognise some of you from the other boards I post in   , I also like Faithope am not gonna use any opks of cbfm at the moment, were only our second month in of ttc naturally so dont want to try to drive myself to crazy at the moment. I usually have a 28 day cycle so could be ov anytime from today till Monday my AF should be due on 3rd Sept so from Saturday I will consider myself on the 2ww 
Looking forward to getting to know you all x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*cloes mammy* Hi, wow you have alot of bubbles  Welcome to the thread  xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi everyone....

Colesmammy ... Hello!! Welcome along  

Faithope .... Hope all is well with you 

Sweet cheeks .... Hope the 2ww is treating you well ... Any tell tale signs ?!  

AFM ... 5dpo ... Nothing exciting really was quite crampy yesterday, today no cramping.  All I feel is tired!!  Trying to remember how I felt last time round.  I guess it's too early to tell anything.  Think we will test a week on sat 

Love to all

Kat
Xxx


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Hey ladies, just wanted to apolagise for not being around and to say goodbye. I've decided its the end of the road for me, I cant take anymore. My brother has texed me today and told me he's gonna be a dad. He cant even afford to support himself and is 5 years younger than me. Its broke me and I need to give up on the idea of being a mum. Its just not meant to be.


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Ooooh muffin... Sending you huge hugs.... Take some time and we will always be here if you need us xxxx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Muffin   I am so sorry to hear this!! Never give up hope honey, miracles can happen xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Muffin. I'm so sorry. Maybe you could have a break and retry? Sending you lots of hugs xx

Kat. Your only 2 days behind me. Well I was doing fine until today . Good luck and hope you get your bfp. When you going to test? xx

I was hoping to get some advice please. I'm 7dpo today and woke up to severe dizziness/light headiness and had to call in sick at work. Its got slightly better but I've been in bed most of the day or lying on the sofa but when I stand I still feel dizzy. I have nothing else like pains or cramps and I'm eating ok. Is this an early sign of pregnancy or could I picked up a bug? Tried to get into doctors but was fully booked and doctor could only call me if it was life threatening!!! Any advice would be much appreciated. Sorry to those who have already read this on another thread xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi Sweekcheeks ... Dizziness is a really good sign. I had it last time. I was probably around 12dpo when I felt that way. But it's a good sign!!! Fingers crossed babe xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Kat. Thanks I hope it is a good sign. I only think it isn't is because I'm only 7dpo today so thought that's to early to feel anything and my temp has dropped the last few mornings  I'm starting to feel abit normal now. Well I can stand up without feeling light headed  xxx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

muffin    dont cry.... before i had my ds i had the same with my friends and family.  Its heart breaking hun but its so true, what doesnt kill you makes you stronger.  Do something that makes you and your fella  and you know what we are here for support so even if its just a bent or to keep a diary then FF is the place to let some of the inner craziness out.
Hope your ok xxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hello Ladies!

Well my temperature rose today and my cm is changing so I guess today is DPO1 so I'm back on that dreaded 2ww!  

Puss how are you doing this month? Glad everything settled down so you could start trying again!  

Rungirl how are you are you on your 2w now?

Muffin don't give up yet we all get depressed at times so you will get loads of support here   

Hello to everyone else hope your all well


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Well ladies I did the ovulation predictor on the net which said I was most fertile yesterday but unfortunatly we only had bms sex on Wednesday due to dps stupid shift pattern and having a toddler running around   ...he finishes at 8pm this evening I'm gonna grab him as soon as he walks thorugh the door (sorry tmi)    so I suppose my 2ww starts now   , but not holding out much hope, I pray that tonight does the trick though x

Kiteflyer fingers crossed     x

Muffin massive massive    for you x x

to all the other ladies I think were all on other threads together some have done some personals on them for you all...so sorry if I have missed anyone...going to work very soon hope you all have a lovely day and we get some BFPs very soon x


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Coles mammy .... Have fun tonight   hopefully tonight will be the night  

Lady N ... How are things??

Kiterflyer .... Welcome back to the 2ww ... Are you feeling hopeful this month? I am   for you! 

Run girl ... How are you doing?!

AFM ,.. 7dpo don't feel pg, but think I am protecting myself from last time. Tired and a bit of nausea. But from memory by symptoms didn't kick in til 10dpo last time... Only time will tell... DH and I are trying to decide when to test.... 

Love to all

Kat 
Xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi kat. Are you going to test early? I'm due to test weds/Thursday but might test before   xxx

Coles mammy. Weds would of been good still  enjoy tonight  You asked about my dizzy spells in another thread but I'll tell you on here Hun. Yesterday I was still having them but not as bad and my blood pressure was ok aswell. Today I've woke feeling better again but still having the odd dizzy spell, like when I turn my head to quickly or if I bend down as I come back up I feel it. I have a feeling it's not a pg symptom thou as I have no other feelings apart from feeling a few af pains abit tonight  Also my nipples were sore fir a few days but they've stopped now so think that's me out. Oh while I remember my temp has started to rise again xxx

Hi kiteflyer xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Sweetcheeks... I really don't know when to test. 14dpo will be fri. My mc was on day 35 so part of me wants to wait til after then .... I just don't know :-( 

Kat
Xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh kat I'm sorry. It must be so difficult. Remember this is a different cycle and it doesn't mean it will happen again. I understand why you think like that tho I would to. Sending you lots of hugs hunnie xxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hugs from me to Kat    and good luck with this cycle        xxx

Hi sweetcheeks also praying for you huni, it would be lovely to see some bfps in the next few weeks x x x

Hello to everyone else hope your all well x x x


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Thanks girls, I am in two minds. Part of me wants to test next weekend and then know if I mc again (as you have to have 3 to have it investigated) ... Part of me doesn't want to go through that pain again! I may choose a half way house, day 32 or something? 

What would you guys do?? 

Kat
Xxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

I think I would have to test as early as possible, but everyone is different huni. I know only to well the pain m/c causes having been through it 3 times. Sending you a huge    and all I can say is the pain does get easier with time x x x x x


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry I've been quiet my pma has deserted me and don't want to spread my negativity .... So 11dpo and i feel sick, crampy and miserable ... I suspect the witch has mounted her broomstick and is on her way. 

Hope everyone is having a better 2ww than me 

Lots of love
Kat
Xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Kat Snap my 2ww is killing me aswell. Could your cramps and sick feelings be pg symptoms? I'm 13dpo today and my temp alo dropped yesterday to just above coverline but has gone up by .1 this morning but I was very hot when I woke this morning so that's probably why. It's not fair is it! I'm expecting af in the next day or 2 aswell. I used a opk this morning aswell just to see what it said and it was negative and only 1 line so from what I've read on here that means a bfn so rubbish isn't it xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

I didn't know that about OPK's, how does that work? Let's hope we are wrong! Afm I don't know I'm so tired and unhappy today, my heads all over the place. I know people have been through alot more than me, but I just want to be able to stop thinking about this  

Kat
Xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi. Apparently so I googled it aswell. I'm fed up with it aswell. I feel like giving up. Why does it have to be so difficult!! Sending you big hugs and good luck Hun xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Cioa Bella's!!!!  

Back from our lovley italian adventure to lake Como, was so relaxing, ate wasy too much ice cream and prosecco and of course the best pizza's!!!
Sorry to hear of low PMA's sending you both lots of hugs and happy thoughts.  We only managed to get in bms twice so not that hopefull either - hey ho!  Day 21 today so 1ww to go.....
I've used opk's too but only ever got one line too!!!  Bummer.

Big hugs to anyone who need them Xxxxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Rungirl I only managed bms once this month so your one up on me    good luck and glad u had a fab time,when are you due to test? x x

Sweetcheeks have answered you on another thread   x

puss in boots big hug for you sounds like you need it    x

Big hello to everyone else x x


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Rungirl! I am glad you had a great holiday and welcome back  

I'm sorry you have all lost your pma but its not over for any of you yet  

I'm just feeling really tired today woke up every 2 to 3 hours to go the the toilet last night and also had to be up early for work  . I'm hoping I get plenty of sleep tonight.


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah! I'm on 2ww, so back here with you all  

Let's rub some rabbits' feet or something     

Hope you all are staying cool and drinking loads of water. 

Cheers


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

13dpo and a BFN ... Knew that was coming, just gonna wait for the witch to show now. 

Kat
Xxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Puss i'm sorry   I'm sure it won't be long until your lucky again  

I feel the same as every other month now part of me thinks it is never going to happen for me so at least I don't get too upset when it doesn't anymore. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Puss    I'm so sorry I really thought this would be your month x x

I keep getting tearing type pains everytime I cough/sneeze I remember having these when pregnant with C but not till quite far on in my pregnancy    I'm only 6 dpo..and tbh I know I wont be preg this month as only had bms once 

Hope everyone is ok what awful weather were having today x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi kat. I'm sorry Hun. I know how you feel it's so disappointing month after month isn't it xx

Hi to kiteflyer xx

Coles mammy. The once could of been enough. It happens to some. Fingers crossed for you Hun xxx

Afm was due to test this morning but af had arrived when I got to the toilet  dp is also disappointed. He said what's the point! I said I know I feel like giving up cuz each month we think we've done it and we havent  xxxx


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry Puss in boots   ...Are you absolutely sure? You still have a day or 2 and AF hasn't come yet....


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

oops, didn't get to see the other messages. Must not be very awake  

Sweetcheeks, so sorry.     Hope that it is just spotting or that you get lucky the next time. 

Coles mammy, I agree with the others, once could be enough   Wait until you test or AF comes.... 

xx
Helen


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Thanks girls, 

Sweet cheeks .... I'm so sorry honey .... I guess we both have to dust ourselves down and look forward to next cycle.

HMB ... Theoretically your right, but I just know I'm not. Obviously if AF doesn't show by nxt week then i'll test again. 

Kite flyer ... Up every couple of hours to go to the loo Surely that's a good sign?? It was one of my first symptoms!!

Hope everyone else is well

Love
Kat
Xxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Girls!

How is everyone? Isn't this bank holiday weather lovely?   Bloody typical bank holiday! Just as well the DP is working so nothing planned. My brother keeps going on about how long it is since he saw me and what baby stuff they have been buying trying to think of excuses not to see him but with this weather I'm struggling!  

One week till Fertility Friend tells me to test and today I feel a bit periody   oh well who knows! Has anyone got VIP membership to Fertility Friend? Is it worth it they have it on offer for $24 on ********


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi ladies  

CD 20 for me and nowt is happening   no ovulation pains, no EWCM, nothing   I had this the month before my TX, I think its time to try Clomid, am going to beg for it on Wednesday when i see the fertility doctor for my followup   I get it xxx


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Kiteflyer, is it 24$/yr or /month? I was thinking I would eventually make a contribution to FF in any case, as it is a voluntary organization, a sort of charity. But I am a student (PhD), so I need to keep expenditures low. Anyway, keep thinking: BFP!!

Faithope, sorry to hear that you think it's not happening this month.   for a surprise for you. Did I understand your signature profile right, you have some frozen embryos waiting for you? If so, that seems like a nice back-up  . I did Puregon in July and will try it again Sept, if I am not prego...

AFM, I guess I should say I had twinges etc during the time I ovulated, during my mini vacation. But I also had UTI symptoms as well    . DP has the blues today, so I don't think we will be going to a party tonight. So disappointed! Oh well, hopefully we will still go to the pub Sunday afternoon to watch Donegal in the GAA semi finals. I got loads of yummy veggies and fruit at the veggie/fruit stand today. Mmmmm, artichokes, figs, tomatoes, nectarines, etc.......

xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*HMB* Yes you read right, I just had a BFN from ICSI, 3 frosties waiting for us, all blasts. We can't start until Jan as we need to save so trying naturally in the meantime (it worked once before) but if I am not ovulating then its pointless  But I am hoping for good news on wednesday   you caught this month  and enjoy the pub tomorrow


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello Lovelies!!!    


Day 26 of 29 and still here, tested day 24 and bfn, so not holding out much hope?!  I still get alot of spotting from day 22, has anyone heard of a bfp with pre-af spotting??  


Sunshine is out today, anyone up to anything nice for the bank holiday week-end?? Xxxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Rungirl, there is still time yet. Not sure about the spotting thing but I have everything crossed.

Afm ... Day 30 16dpo ... No AF ... Strange!! 

Hope everyone else is enjoying the sunshine, we are heading back home from a wedding and are catching up with DH's family later on 

Kat
Xxx


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Puss in boots! Cool, are you going to do a preg test tomorrow? Could be


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

oops, should add a little more. It's CD18  for me, 8 days until the end of this cycle. My (.)(.) started getting a bit bigger last night but don't hurt. No other symptoms. DP was really down, so had to cancel party plans this weekend  . But we will go to the pub to watch the GAA semi-finals. Go Donegal!!!

Enjoy your holiday weekend, everybody!!!! 

xx
Helen


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Planning on waiting until Tuesday, that will be day 31 which would be the same as my longest natural cycle. I tested this Thursday and got a BFN so want to wait as long as possible to be sure .... God I hope this is it!! 

Kat
Xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

fingers crossed puss!!!! i know what you mean about waiting, my af is due wednesday, hope she's gone on an extended holi!!!


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

HMB it is $24.95 a year! Seems a good offer but I don't really see how the extra features would help   so I don't know if I will bother. Like you I would rather help this site. Men are so moody aren't they   but I hope you enjoyed the pub today  .

Puss I hope no sign of your AF is good news  . Let us know when you have tested again

Rungirl I can't answer about the pre-af spotting, I get it normally about 2 days before my AF is due I think if you get it every cycle it is nothing to worry about as long as your luteal phase before the spotting is long enough but I'm not sure  . Good luck  

Faithope good luck with your appointment I hope you get some help  

Afm my periody feeling has gone today and I was really hungry this morning. Also my (.)(.)'s are fuller and when we were bding this morning they really hurt with the movement (sorry tmi) but that has never happened before. Trying to stay positive but I don't want to set myself up for a fall


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone, Im a newbie and wondered if you mind me joining you   I had ET yesterday and my OTD is 11th September im doing a FET (if you could add me that would be nice)
Well it would be nice to caht to you all,I hope your 2ww isnt too unbearable  
xxx


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

*chat


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Candy* Hi (I just replied to your testing pic post  Im not stalking you I promise  ) I have this link for you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265595.804 its for FET 2ww, whereas this thread is if you are trying naturally  Hope you find FF as useful and supportive as I have


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

oops   Thanks for that , Hey i replyed to your other post, I was wondering waht bubble blowing means     xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Just replied to that post about bubble blowing   have you posted in the introductions area? If you have, a mod will be along to give you some guidance about abbrevations and the areas to post in. Also there is help with the things like bubbles etc, I will see if I can find it


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Ok girls i need help!!! 

Today is day 31. 17dpo.  My longest cycle has been 32 days. Tested on Thursday. (13dpo) and got BFN. so have been expecting AF. No sign of her at all. Just tested again, and got another BFN. Any chance it's because I have tested in the evening and only went for a pee a couple of hours before I POAS?? 

I feel exhausted and keep feeling sick .... So confused ! Scared my mc has messed up my cycles completely.  I feel so sure I should be pregnant, I don't understand what is happening

Help please

Kat
Xxx


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Puss in Boots, did you ever have a lutean phase of 17 days before? Is it normal for you to skip a month? If not, if it was me, I would call the doctor. Maybe you need a pregnancy blood test or something instead, something more sophisticated. How do you know when you ovulated? Did you do an ovulation test? Hang in there sweetie


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi HMB, I've had 3 cycles since having my cycles kick started. One 28 and one 32. Then OPK positive day 15 mc day 35. This month positive OPK day 14. And no nothing ! What do you think?? 

Kat
Xxx


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Kat, you poor thing. Hopefully one of the other girls will chime in too. If it was me, I'd do another pregnancy test. If it's BFN and no AF the next day, I would not wait any longer to call the clinic/ Doc to get them to test you. Try to use a very sensitive pregnancy test, you know like the ones that CB makes that can also tell you how long.  

Hope you get good news!


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Puss in boots when I had my miscarriage it took a long time for my body to settle down. Every month I had pregnancy symptoms and the cycle length also varied. My cycles have always been like clockwork before this.
I'm not saying you wont get a BFP but that if you dont then try not to get stressed as it may take a good few months for your body to settle after your m/c


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Thank you both. Well tested again this morning and still nothing. If she's not here by the end of the week I'm going to call the EPU nurses for some advice. This is rubbish  

Kat
Xxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Kat I was the same after all 3 m/cs took my body a while to settle back down after the 2nd one I went from having 28 day cycles to 31/32, after having my son they seem to be pretty regular at 28 days again....   that its just to early for you to test and you get your BFP x x   

AF is due for me on Saturday so thinking of poas Friday, I'm not holding out to much hope as only managed to bms once this month, the last 2 nights I have dreamt of being pregnant in last nights dream I had triplets   

Hope everyone is ok and had a lovely bank hol wkend x x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Puss - i'm so sorry, my af's took a while to get back to normal after my mc's too.   

Still here day 28, and af due tomorrow...please please...we need a bfp!


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Rungirl    you get a BFP this thread could most def do with one      are you thinking of testing soon? x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Good morning ladies I'm out this month AF arrived this morning in full flow and 2 days early...good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Coles Mum - i'm so sorry hun, sending you big hugs Xxx   


Day 30 for me and still here.....


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Rungirl I'm fine really didnt expect to be preg this month so was def expecting AF...ohhhh when are you gonna test? x


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi there,

Coles mammy .... Hugs chick 

Rungirl .... It's looking good!!!! Fingers crossed!

AFM - AF arrived this morning, tbh I'm relieved, glad to know cycles are happening after the mc. I feel we are finally putting it behind us. So this month we are doing everything to the letter! Healthy diet, all the vitamins, OPK's at the ready and BMS every other day!! 

Fingers crossed!!

Kat
Xxx


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

AF came at 4am, mega cramps and all  . Ouch! We need an ouch emoicon,  . Anyway, unless the bleeding is not strong today, that's it for me with TTC naturally for now. I'll be stimming/OI this week.

Would so love hear a nice BFP from you all !     .

xxoo
Helen


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Awww sorry HMB .... Good luck stimming. And keep in touch with us! 

Rungirl .... Any news ??!!! 

Kat
Xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry to go awol.......but i tested today and its a BFP!!!! OMG, i am soo nervous and excited and shocked, very early days and lots of milestone ahead.    


Big hugs to HMB Xxxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Woooo hoooo !!! Fingers crossed honey!!! 

Kat 
Xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Rungirl I hope that all goes well this time  

To everyone else   I have joined you and am now on CD2  . I have been really down this week and feel like giving up but I'm already picking myself up so will catch up with you all again in 2 weeks


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats Rungirl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Fab news Congrats Rungirl x x x x x

Kiteflyer    x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Rungirl well done honey so excited for you woop woop! 
AFM- well stopped ttc some months ago but for some strange reason for the past couple of days am wondering IF i might have fallen preggers!!!! scared to think about it too much but maybe one of you lovely ladies can shed some light on wether or not am going insane or there is another explantion??... Firstly the 1st day of my last period was 19th of Aug.  My hubby works away from home but we had sex on day 10 x2 and day 11 x1 only because my hubby was home and for no other reson than we wanted to. Didnt think anything of it but for the past couple of days i have had pain/discomfort low dwn and slightly to the right side of where my womb is, it was a little on and off but when i coughed i felt a tight pulling pain around that same place, abit like i had pulled somthing! i am feeling wet in the knicker area not like ov cm but wet! This is what as made me think ..could i be To add to this i have been a little emotional for the past few days also. I am today on day 17 of my cycle and when last used ov monitor i was ovulating day 12 (i last tested this in Feb 2011) Today i have so far felt no strange pains or discomfort. I am due on around day 26 to 28 so far too early to think about testing. My boobs are not really tender but starting to feel alittle tingly but then they do that leading upto af so nothing out of the norm in that area. Surly i couldnt possibly be, surly it cant be ovulation pains so late in my cycle as this would of been day 15 and 16, surly there is another explanation Please can anyone tell me if they have had symptoms like mine whether it went on to be a BFP or not. Feeling rather strange about the whole me thing and wondering what the hell as been happening over the past couple of days inside my body. Just want to add i am still wet in the knicker area! Really sorry for some of the tmi but i am confussed right now!

Sending   everyone 
Loll x x


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Loll,

Since I started charting a few months ago I have paid a lot more attention to my body post ov and most cycles get all the things you have mentioned. I keep thinking right this is it but my AF comes more or less bang on time every month  . But you never know I keep reading that the symptoms can be just the same, I hope one day to find out if that is true but with my luck I might not  .

I really hope its good news for you


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Kiteflyer wishing you a happy cycle x x
Loll x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*rungirl*   thats great news 

AFM I had EWCM yesterday and then mild Ov pains in my left side, I don't think I released an eggy as my boobs don't hurt (no progesterone being produced) so I look forward to my AF then i can start my Soy iso vitamins and kick start my ovulation 

Big  to all xxxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Loll a few of the symptoms you are having I did have when pregant but also get when AF due   sorry I cant be much more help, but good luck and    for you that you do get a BFP x x

Kiteflyer good luck with this cycle    x

I'm only on cd5 but gonna go for it this month    dp has had no luck on the job front so we have all the time in the world to bms x x

Hope everyone else iswell and had a lovely weekend x


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

I just wanted to say Congratulations to Rungirl xxxx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Coles Mammy.
Well i thought symptoms had stopped but then last night i had mild af pains low dwn but central. A hot water bottle helped with that. Today no pains/discomfort as yet and not had night sweat, i also seem to have dryed up dwn below. I had to leave work early today though has i was getting dizzy spells and feeling a little sickly and couldnt deal with customers. Maybe am coming dwn with somthing has am just feel very well at all and very tired.

I had thought i had got past the "is this my mth" thinking untill symptoms started friday i know its stupid of me to think i could be and should ignor anyother symptom i may or maynot get!!

By the way love the name Cole x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi all
Updating- Well i think its a case of flu/cold for me. I woke this morning with slight headache, stuffy nose and general ache all over and am so tired and feel like crap, i am a ware of a dull ache below but i am putting it dwn to this dam cold. My boobs are tender and my wetness as gone to just moist but iam day 20 today so that will explain that. The only strange thing is i rarely get af pains and if i do i only get cramps either day before af or the day of af so thats a puzzle but then we women are lol. Oh well the thought was nice while it lasted









Love to all Loll x


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hello lovely ladies! 

Anyone in the 2ww yet?


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Evening ladies, my AF was due yest and i tested - BFN    still no AF today. im always 26day cycle what on earth is going on this month?! not on any meds so just wish the witch would come so i can get on with next month! grrr!
Hope everyone is good this evening. Im in such a mood! 
The test i used was boots digital. will test again on sunday if still no AF but knowing my luck it'll be here in the morning. Another £10 in the bin & an empty belly this month me thinks  x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi kiteflyer. Yes me  x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi All and good luck this month    
LadyN- well what a month i have had. Had strange symptoms and started to believe i actually felt preggers then wam bam af arrived this morning (day 28 of a 26 to 28 day cycle). Was upset but ok now. Hope you get your bfp if af doest come test again in a day or two could be late implanter   . By the way i was not taking any meds either chick. Sending you           
Loll x


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

thanks loll    my 2ww hasnt been too bad as ive kept myself busy with work and lots of bits and bobs in my free time. Im holding a little bit of hope based on the fact ive had no post ov pains (they are ususally pretty grim  ) and my skin is quite bad - maybe its just the weather, who knows. 
Although a bfn @ 14dpo is telling me to get over it.... just wrote in my diary that i wish someone would win the lottery and give me some £ for tx but to be honest i want a natural pregnancy so much i actually think if i had tx and had another baby id still always have the urge to get pregnant naturally and wont stop till im dead. Im obsessed       x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm also in 2ww cd16 today, I think I ovulated cd10 or 11. Af is due around 28th/29th x

Good luck sweetcheeks and LadyN and Loll we really need some BFPs to boost moral x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi girls hope everyone are good, Coles Mammy my af is due the same as yours, not sure when i ov as i ran ou of test s!!! i have a 30 day cycle and started my af 28/8 so i m feeling hopeful, usually i have quite crampy ov pains but not much this month, so i dunno what thats all about, my skin is really crappy at the mo aswell, but who knows!!!! good luck girls who are on 2ww!! xxxxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Rachel hopefully we can keep each other sane in these next few weeks, we had bms lots and dp is convinced its worked already bless him, he said last night if I'm not pg he will be really dissapointed x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi there Coles Mammy, we have nt had so much bbs this month as dh has been working away this week and last weekend ao we did it before and after, so just hoping we ve hit the jackpot, im not sure tho, last month i was utterly convinced i was pg, prob the 1sr real time i thought i was, but lo and behold af came bang on the day, i was doing a pregnacy test and when i wiped....... there was blood on the paper ... totally gutted!!! Another tenner down the pan and and empty tummy, i some times think, well.... i haven t been sucessful in 8 years of unprotected sex, why would this month be any different, maybe i m just one of those women that just wont have a child... ever!!! Maybe im just one of those women that has to do it the hard way and HAVE to go through the IVF process, Oh God im getting mawdling sorry!! Im just sick of the dissapointment every single month, and even when i did IVF, i could nt manage to hold onto it. It just makes me so sad, i know people say that children are not the be all and end all, most of those people that say that generally have children tho!! I just wish one day that Lady Luck shines down on us soon!! Sorry for the me post!! I some times do my own head in!!! lol!! Anyway, whats your story Where are you from in the uk xxxx I wish all the luck in the world for everybody on this thread!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi All Just a quick note because need to get ready for wedding reception tonight so not mush time. Good luck to you all hope chat soon and see some nice BFP's on this board very soon x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Rachel I ttc for 5 yrs with my ex lots of treatment and 2 m/cs, he left me and a year later i met my now dp I also had a m/c to him and then fell pregnant naturally with our son who is 2. I felt very very much like you but believe me huni miracles can happen I have my son as proof as that    we would love nothing more than a sibling for him, I am trying to remain calm and relaxed about ttc no2, we have discussed trying treatment and come to a decision its not for us, if we dont concieve naturally then we will just count our blessings for the gorgeous little boy we have been blessed with. I just hope that I can stick to my end of the bargain    I know if it doesnt happen within a year of ttc I will want to take it further, but will cross that bridge when we come to it x

Hi Loll, LadyN, sweetcheeks and kiteflyer hope your all well x


----------



## Hannushka (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey ladies, 
Would it be alright if I joined this thread?
Been TTC for 6 years now, had IVF in may-june-11 a BFN , and now trying naturally again with Yoga, reiki & reflexology treatments + supplements.
I have 2 frosties in the freezer and am in process of appealing to get them put in by NHS, but may be a long time until that is sorted...
Any tips would be well appreciated to conceive naturally. 
AF due today, and sort of feeling it coming any minute now but still hold a little prayer   
Take care lovelies 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Hanna fingers crossed the NHS allow you to use your frosties..   AF doesnt show up for you     x


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi ladies glad to hear your all in the 2ww good luck to you all! 

Afm i started feeling ill last week just as my fertile period hit we still managed plenty of bms but this weekend I feel worse and my temperature has not risen. So I have no idea if i ovulated or not, my cm followed a normal pattern. I'm on my phone will do personals later


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

I am on 2ww but havé not posted hère since i had Stimms this Time ;-)

thrilled to see that there are a few with very chance this Time here!! Hang in there.

Cheers


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Fingers crossed for lts of BFP's this month..roll on the 26th when I can test its starting to drive me    x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

I can start testing from the 28th, not sure what to make of my cycle this month, had bms quite a bit, did nt seem to have that much cm and normally get twingey pains quite alot and also a brownish discharge (sorry tmi)! But nothing yet! My period is due around next tues, Awww, i dont know girls just looking too far into things s suppose. Probably   Hope u all have a lovely Monday!! xxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Rachel I'm going to test on Sunday I think, I usually have 28 day cycle but last month was 26 days so AF can be due anytime from next Monday I had ewcm on cd10 and also ovulation pains we had lots of bms so just hoping its worked . Why is the 2ww sooooo long? I have been really busy at work but I just know this next week is going to drag    for some BFPs on this board very soon x

Hanna, kitelfyer, HMB and Sweetcheeks hope your all well and not going to    its been very quiet on here lately x

LadyN any news?


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Coles mammy. Sounds like your chances are good now, hang in there! 

I am trying to remain zen during the end of this 2ww. I was warmer than DP when we woke up this morning--something is going on in there anyway   . My OTD is Monday. I'll go buy a test or 2 at the end of the week and deicde whether or not to test Sunday or wait for Monday. So hoping this works this time!! I had acupuncture last Friday and that's it for the cycle--he told me not to symptom check and to be out socializing. I am going out tonight and will go to a pilates class on Thursday anyway. Some worries have been creeping into the back of my head, ie. money, appartment etc. but I am trying to brush them off as just hormone naughtiness. Not the moment to worry about carreers etc!!

Kiteflyer, Hanna and Sweetcheeks, hope all is zen for you.


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

HMB everything crossed for you sounding very good for you to..looks like we could be testing at the same time   , I have decided next month I am not buying any pregnancy tests    until day AF is due as I can hear them shouting me from the kitchen cupboard    I have the same worries ie money as dp's new job isnt permanent but he is a hard grafter who will do any job to provide for us...I didnt want to put of ttc as I'm not getting any younger and would love C and any sibling to be quite close in age x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Just want to say good luck to all you ladies waiting to test   we get some BFP's 
Love to all 
Loll x


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot, Loll! How are you doing?


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

HMP- Am ok thanks for asking. Day 6 for me today so not in 2ww but decided to go with the flow and not think about any symptom i may or may not get this month or any other month. Just waiting to see BFP's from you lovely ladies       and if my any small chance in the near future i get a BFP then that be great 
Loll x


----------



## Hannushka (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey all, 
Good luck everyone on your 2ww's!!   
I did miscount my due date for AF, somehow my mind was a month ahead, so as I got my diary out, it wasn't actually due on the 17th but is due 21st tomorrow... I've had weird cycle this month, I've literally felt like af was coming for over a week now, every morning. This time I know she's on her way 'cause all this week I've had the feeling only in the morning but now I feel af is near and it is evening...   But I still  
Still waiting to hear back from PCT re: FET, will wait till nxt wed and then give them a call to find out what is up...

Take care all x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well after being AWOL for so long waiting on our HSG appointment i am finally back as i had my HSG today and got the all clear so we are going to be trying naturally again for a while, at least until we go back to the fertility clinic in Nov/Dec for our follow up appointment and find out what they recommend   

Rungirl was it something i said, i come back and you leave   .  OMG babes i am so so happy for you i can't believe it, im praying you have a happy & healthy 9 months   

Mrs Normie long time no speak hows things? . I can't believe your 5 months already and with a little girl that's fantastic  

Sweetcheeks I'm sorry to see your still here, I was hoping you would be long gone (over to the pregnancy threads I mean) but it's great to see a familiar face  

Faithope i really thought i was coming back to read about your BFP, how long now till your next FET?.  I was planning to go back for our next FET before xmas but now i have got the all clear on my HSG i really want to speak to my doctors first as i don't want to be shelling out thousands on treatments if we can get a natural BFP.

Ladyn you where one of my cycle buddies when we had our boys, hopefully it's an omen and we will be pregnancy buddies again   

Big Hello to everyone else, ill be back tomorrow to catch up on all the posts ive missed   

Tracyx


----------



## Hannushka (Jan 15, 2011)

. And she came... with a vengance.... I had a good cry last night but dh was great. He said from now on we'll be     like not tomorrow and we WILL do it naturally. See I've been saying to dh we just are not doing it enough. Surely the stress has gotten into him too but 2-3 times just isn't enough especially when I haven't got a clue what time in the cycle I actually am ovulating... I'm so gonna buy that monitor now. This is it. Bang bang    
Went to yoga yesterday and the lady showed me moves that should help in bloodflow to pelvic area. She is so nice xx
Hope everyone's doing well 
xxxxx
H


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tracy* Its great to 'see' you back hun  yep I am still here  FET is happening in dec/jan, having 2 put back if they thaw  with FET we are paying just under £1,000  easier than 6 grand   we both get a nat BFP and we don't need FET 

Big hi to all, must get to work


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi ladies I dont know what to think did a clearblue plus test this morning and got a faint BFP showed dp and he could see it to...the thing is I use another site and theres a girl on there who got BFP using clearblue and it actually turned out to be a faulty test    I dont know what to think x


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Coles mammy: sounds good! It is early sweetie, so: Test again AFTER your official test day. Today is at least one day early for a short cycle for you, right? So test again on your normal test day, the 28th day, to confirm. Line will be stronger.       . Don't think there is anything particularly wrong with CB. I am very excited for you !!!!   .


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Day 28 is Wednesday I'm gonna try my very best not to test until then    the test came up with the second line within a minute, I'm just scared now that its faulty or evap line x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Coles Mummy- how very exciting sounds good to me chick cant wait for you to test again on 28th   x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just been speaking to one of the girls on the other site she used 2 clearblues and got BFPs on both of them and actually wasnt pregnant. I just dont know what to think its going to be a long 3 days lol x


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Coles mammy sweetie-- take your darling D and DH out for ice cream or something today-- get your mind away from it and the bathroom   . Test again on the 28/29th. Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girls

Tracy- nice to hear from you!! Wishing it was on a bfp thread but glad all the same!! I know time has flown by since i hit 16 weeks!!! I really hope and pray that you are coming up soon!!

And to Coles Mammy- I used clearblue at 3 weeks and 5 days pg, got a faint positive and I am 22 weeks on wednesday 

Hope everyone is doing well and I am cheering you all on!!! xxxxx


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry- BFN for me this morning. Had spotting yesterday evening, cramps and bleeding overnight. Called the Doc's office....


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

HMB I'm so so sorry hun    please be good to yourself x x x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Coles mammy. Congratulations and all the best x

Hmb. I'm really sorry. Snap my af came this morning aswell. Day 32 of normally a cycle of 30 days so I'd got my hopes up this month  hope your not to down x

Afm sorry I've been AWOL the last month but I've been trying to not be so obsessed this cycle to see it helped but it never. I have been reading each day but just not posting so I will do personals later on my pc. Will start crazy clomid again tomorrow xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

HMB and Sweetcheeks   
Love loll x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi ladies had BFP confirmed with clearblue digital I'm in shock x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Coles Mammy; Whoop Whooop!!! Get in there, Fantastic news, im due on Tomorrow, however i feel really hot and sweaty, a few niggly cramps but strangly i have nt had any brown discharge this month (Sorry TMI) and had no ov pain either...weird!!!!. (.) (.) hurt a little too. Im probably coming on!!  Anyway i bet your overjoyed  my lovley. im totally thrilled for you!! xxxxx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Coles mammy congratulations x


----------



## Hannushka (Jan 15, 2011)

Evening ladies,
*Coles mammy-* Congrats 
*Rachel*-   Hope it's good sign your symptoms. It is always hard to tell, as the symptoms are so darn similar either way...
*HMB-*  Sorry to hear that... Hope you are ok x
*Sweetcheeks*  Know how you feel. I tend to get my hopes up every single month. In my silly mind I manage to miscalculate my cycle every month too and convince myself af should've come already resulting in complete waste of money HPT's, so much I want this... But it will happen for us xx
*afm-* So, I went and spent more money and bought digital ovulation kit. If I don't get a smiley face with my 20 sticks, then I'm in trouble! The nice lady in Boots wished me good luck, yeah, sure, gonna need it...
To make matters worse, a friend posted a whole load of pictures of her 30wk old bump 
I'll get my bump and my bump will be prettier than hers   
Phoning PCT tomorrow to ask what's the outcome of my letter to them re: funded FET cycle. Also booking a nice reiki session, me thinks... 
Good luck to all of yous
xxxxxxx
H


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Still so thrilled for you Coles mammy!   

Thanks so much for your kind words Coles mammy, sweetcheeks, Hannushka, and Loll. Sweetcheeks how are you doing? Rachel, hang in there   . 

I'm starting a new stims cycle and going to acupuncture today  

Cheers


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmb. Good luck at acupuncture. How long have you been doing that for? What's the new stims?  I take my clomid again today. I'm praying it works this month. I'm getting so fed up xx

Hannushka. It's horrible isn't it getting let down each month. Why us hey! That's what I always ask myself. What cd are you today and are you taking treatment? Have you used the digital sticks yet? They work for me but I've never got caught yet. Damn things! xxx


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks so much sweetcheeks. I think we are on the same cycle, so we are cycle buddies   . Gotta work this time for us! I am also on the OI thread, do you follow that one? If not, please join   I did acupuncture twice this summer. Really did it alongside a cycle last time. That cycle was successful for the stimms: 4 good sized follies on CD 9/10 scan. So I am going to continue with acupuncture treatment. Have you tried it? I do Puregon injections for stimms.

xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi girls, im afraid its a   for me this morning, its day 30 of a 30 day cycle, im pretty confused as the only symptom of af are my sore boobies, i usually have brown discharge about a week before and major cramps.......... but Nothing!!! I have however had a creamy white discharge tho from about Sunday, it was quite wet feeling (sorry tmi) i thought i was getting af, but no!!, any suggestions girls I used a First response test!!


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Rachel wait a few more days and retest huni,    its just to early for you x

HMB good luck with stimms and acapuncture this month     xx

Sending    to everyone who needs it and    you all get bfps very soon x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Great news, Coles mammy, congratulations.

big hugs to teh bfn's


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanx for the post Coles Mammy!!! im going   here im never late/ not had any pains discharge. I keep getting hot flushes...... pilates this morning was a nightmare PHEW!!. Anyway how are you?? ok ?? So chuffed for your news hun xxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm having a bit of a nightmare Rachel, had to go to my gp's yesterday who had to refer me to cons to be put back onto heparin and cyclogest, gp told me cons would ring me yesterday to hopefully get me an apt for today and I'm still waiting    I have rang but the lady I need to speak to is busy...I'm usually quite laid back but after suffering from 3 m/cs I want to be on the medication that can help me to keep this baby NOW...sorry for the rant hun. Hmmmm hot flushes I'm like that this last 2 days and I got BFP maybe wait until tomorrow and retest    you also get BFP x

Rungirl thankyou hope your well x x x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmb. No I haven't tried it. I'm on the clomid threes. I'm not taking injections so I wouldn't be able to join your thread would I? What cycle day are you on today? I'm day 2 xxx


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

sweetcheeks, I am on CD2. I sent you a PM. xx


----------



## Hannushka (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sweetcheeks-* I'm on CD 7. Did the first test today, no smiley face. Wasn't really expecting it this early anyways but it says in the packet to start testing on day 6 so...
I'm not on any treatment atm, but have put appeal to my PCT for 1 FET with my 2 frosties.
I'm just taking vitamin supplements and EPO + yoga, reiki and reflexology. 
Yeah, that's the million dollar question, 'why us' indeed
xxxxxxx
H


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Well girls im not sure what to post here, i think af is immenent, as a few niggly pains, not at all like normal and a bit of v light brown discharge, i know the professionals say count your cycle from the 1st day you wake up bleeding!! So im sooooooo confused, i dunno why im being like this and living in so much hope, as i have never fallen pregnant in the past 8 years so what make s this month so different, i feel so angry with myself for not being able to fall. I think this will be our last chance ttc naturally as i have an appointment with my consulatant on 13 Oct for another round of ivf, i so did nt wanna go through all that again, so it looks like im gonna have to get my head round it though!!! Good luck to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Hannushka (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello ladies- 
Rachel- You ok? hope af stayed away, hun xx
afm- I have just got a smiley face in my digital ovulation stick YAY!!! I am so relieved as I've sort of thought Im not even avulating any more   The bad thing is, I'm off to work but hubby has been informed he needs to wait for me with his pants down at 7pm so do excuse me i I'll be rather absent for the next 36 hours lol
Take care lovelies 
xxx
Hanna


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Rachel, did AF come? It is so frustrating, so sorry to hear about what you have been going through.   . How are you feeling about going to the cons next week?

Hannushka, i love those smileys, they are so fun.  I started getting cheaper ov tests that only have lines--not as fun  . Have a busy few days with your DH!!

xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Af arrived !!!!!!!!!!! 1 day late!! on tues!!!!


----------



## Sharez (Nov 13, 2007)

hello  I am getting really anxious.  I have been tracking my BBT for about two months now and since I ovulated 13 days ago my temp has not gone below 98f (36.67c).  For about teh past week or so I have been getting cramps in my abdonmen, but they felt different to before.  I have been eating like a horse and I only normally eat 3 meals a day at the most.  I am feeling very tired and have been goign to sleep earlier than usual.  I have also felt really bloated during that time and just generally very uncomfortable.  I have been peeing more often as well, the past few days i ahve peed at about 4 or 5 in the morning which is unusual for me.  I don't want to get too excited as we have been trying for 5 1/2 years.  I did take Clomid this month and I am not sure if these symptoms could be related to that.  I have only told my mom and my close friend about what I am feeling.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that this time is it.  I look at my toilet paper every time I pee to see if AF has arrived.  According to my BBt website I should test 18 days after ovluation.  I am trying hard to stick to this date as what usually happens is I get ahead of myself test and then a couple og hours later I get my period.  I am trying to relax, but as you know it is hard to do.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Sharez* Sounds good hun-why wait 18 days after Ovulation to test?? it's 14 usually and that would show pregnancy or not  xxx

Big Hello to all, congrats to *Coles mummy and rungirl * on your BFP's  

AFM I took Soy Isoflavnes this month after having a 40 day cycle and a 41 day cycle and ovulating on CD25  and I ovulated last night on CD 16   I had EWCM and then Ovualtion pains at night, now gone so I am hoping an egg was released  DH and I  the last 2 nights and will tonight to cover it. I will be due AF 3 days before my hols....I'd rather a BFP


----------



## Sharez (Nov 13, 2007)

I want to test now but I am afraid of the result.  I usually test early and get disappointed.  I am letting my BBT website tell me when I should test


----------



## Sharez (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok now I'm concerned. I still don't have my period, but all of my symptoms have gone. I felt dizzy earlier which went away after I ate something, but I am no longer bloated or peeing as much. Could my period just be late?


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Sharez* I know you don't want to hear this but the only way to tell if AF is coming is to do a HPT hun


----------



## Sharez (Nov 13, 2007)

OK my period arrived 35 days after my last one.  which is about 3 - 4 days late.  It only lasted 1 1/2 days and I didn't bleed very much.  Has this happened to anyone else.  Coudl I still be pregnant?


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes do a test hun xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*sharez* If this bleed is unusual for you then you must test...

AFM I am 5 DPO and my boobs are starting to be sore, I have 10 days left until AF/BFP.... I have just bought another pack of Soy-will take 200mg this time round and hope I feel a stronger ovulation. I will be abroad so timing may be slightly out 

Hope you are all doing ok? xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Sharez. My period was 2 days late and only lasted a day and half but that's pretty normal for me. Do a test. Fingers crossed for you Hun xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi

I'm on the 2ww. It's very quiet on here. Everyone ok? I'm 4dpo today. Goodluck everyone xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi

Not sure where to post this so sorry if this is the wrong place. I'm 5dpo today and when I woke, sorry if tmi, when I wiped there was red blood there, I wiped 3 times and this happened, then nothing   has anyone else had this?  There's a huge part of me that wants it to be implantation but I'm thinking maybe not cuz when I check internally there was nothing. Any advice would help thankyou xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Just to report I'm 12dpo today and done a test and it's a BFN ;( x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi Sweetcheeks2009 sorry about your bfn but could just be too early to test yet. Bleeding during 2ww could be a sign of implantation   its never happened to me personaly but loads of women bleed with implantation so hope this is a positive result for you.  Dont give up yet but test again in a day or two

Good luck
Loll x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Loll. Thanks for reply. I've been talking to myself on here lately lol.  I'm trying to stay positive as my temp still high and when I tested I didn't use fmu. So I will try and hold out till weds. How's things with you? xxxx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi sweetcheeks am not too bad thank you for asking. I was a bit down with the chem preg this last cycle but heyho as they say, life goes on   I think you must brush yourself down and get on with it, I am trying to be positive. We have decided to stop ttc again and just let nature take its course. Which in my case, i have come to the point of believeing i dont stand much chance of getting pregnant well not with a viable pregnancy anyway. So going to enjoy life and have the attidude what will be will be. Am getting too old for all this now as i will be 45 in 2weeks so time is most certainly running out. Ttc can take over your life and after this last chem preg myself and DH have decided this is the best attidude to have. Strange thing is we had deciced this a few months ago then i had a strange month where i thought i might be preggers which i was'nt   followerd by a month with a faint bfp that turned out to be the chem preg   so i guess you just never know and seems to happen when your least expect it. I think getting all stressed out and counting the days every month just leads to disapointment, well in my case anyway.
Not wanting to put you or any body else off ttc   if fact i would like to encourage others to stay positive   but i think its down to an individuals circumstances and own mind and for us where happier just letting go. Dont get me wrong it would of been a real blessing for us to have a child of our own and i feel more sorry for my DH who will be childless if i dont deliver but after a talk this weekend he has convinced me that has much has he would love a child of his own, he loves me and wants his life with me and if that means without a child then so be it.
I just hope he does not live to regreat that   

Good news for you that your temp is still high   i really do hope you get your BFP   
Please keep us informed chick   hopefully you will be able to bring a   to my face in a few days 
Loll x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Well its very early days and today i am on day 25 of my cycle. I did a early hpt and got a faint pink line this morning, its my birthday tomorrow and i will be 45, yeeks! 
Although i dont hold out much hope for a viable pregnacy due to the fact that i did excatly the same last month which turned out to be a chem pregnancy. However whats the chances of getting pregnant 2 months running naturaly at my age and so just wanted to say that in its self is amazing.
I am hoping that the line gets a much deeper over next few days so i can feel that my little bubber is in with a chance however at this moment i am too negative to get even a little excited and my thoughts are that its more likely to be another chem preg!
As anyone else had anything like this happen to them?

Loll


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Loll!!   We are about the same age, my birthday is in a couple weeks  . 

I hope that you indeed have a BFP. Can you call the Doc to see if they'll give you pessaries or a shot to help, or a HcG test?


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all, well I think I am back to TTC natually this month.  As you can see from profile below we had a BFN after ICSI so a natural cycle this month and hopefully try ICSI again in Dec - we can not try again this month as dates will clash too much with Xmas - well that's what I think got clinic appointment on 16th to discuss last cycle and what next but if I go on last cycle Egg Collection would be Xmas Day and somehow I dont think they will go for that so natural cycle this month -   - then back to treatment in December.

I wonder if any drugs still in system might help with natural cycle?


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi All just quick update i stared to bleed today so looks like a repeat as last month, nurse said the positive i got friday might of some hcg left over from last month but i doubt it as i tested until getting a bfn last month  
Good luck to everyone else 
loll x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey lovely ladies!!!


How is everyone doing??  It seems quite quiet on her these days.  


I used to post the last few months hoping we would get the "lucky" bfp au natural, and after eight months hoorah, we got a bfp, we saw one lovely hb at 6 wks and sadly at 8wks, it all went wrong.  That was seven weeks ago, and i'm still waiting for af.....?  We did have bms about 2 weeks ago, and over the week-end had a few queasy moments, so on monday i did a pg test and got a faint positive  But, today did a re-test and -neg.  So, now i don't know if it was a chemical pg or just hcg left over from my mc


I do remember someone a few months ago posted a similar thing, but sorry i can't remember who?


could i really have hcg still after 7 weeks??  Sorry for all the questions, just very confused?


Big hugs to all,
XXXXXxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Rungirl and lots of    for you. I was very sorry to read your news. I don't post on this thread anymore as it was making me more depressed lol so I just stick to TTC naturally thread come and join us if you want they are a lovely bunch of ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272499.0

I'm sorry I can not help with your question though.


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Congrats colesmammy! Over the moon for you huni!!

Afm still trying (when I can keep my eyes open that is!) hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi LadyN its colesmammy I have changed my name, I was wondering where you had got to not spoken to you for ages x


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Just bumping the thread back to page 1


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

kiteflyer said:


> I don't post on this thread anymore as it was making me more depressed lol so I just stick to TTC naturally thread come and join us if you want they are a lovely bunch of ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272499.0


Kiteflyer i am so glad you posted this message as i was getting totally confused wondering where everyone went i didn't realise there was two different TTC naturally threads that are practically the same, you guys all really need to come over to the other thread cause we miss you all  .

Rungirl babes i am so so sorry to read your sad news i was praying everything would be fine for you this time 

Tracyx


----------

